# Premier League Prediction Thread 2017/18



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Decided to run this again this year as i managed to free up some time. @Rowdy Yates has kindly offered to give me a helping hand if needed to so hopefully we have less delays in calculations this year. 

Rules are simple for those who haven't played before:

If you predict the correct winner and correct scoreline (Including draws) - 3 Points
If you predict the correct winner but wrong scoreline (Including draws) - 1 Point
And if you predict the wrong winner and wrong scoreline - 0 Point

Double points will also be up for grabs throughout the season for the big season matches (i.e. Manchester Derby, North London Derby, Manchester United/Liverpool, key relegation and title matches etc...)

From August through to December a certain points barrier will be set. All you gotta do is reach that barrier and your safe for another month. If you fail to reach this you'll be eliminated.

September Barrier (Week 7) :35 Points 
October Barrier (Week 10) : 55 Points
November Barrier (Week 14): 80 Points
December Barrier (Week 21): 115 Points

Then from January onwards the game will switch up and the lowest few guys each month will be eliminated. (I'll break down exactly how closer to the time)

FYI I doubt i'll do the European games again this year unless people genuinely prefer to have it. 

Good luck boys and may the best man win. (Another Pool fan pls :klopp2)

*Previous Winners*
Season 1: Destiny
Season 2: Desecrated
Season 3: CGS 
Season 4: Jaxx
​


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1*
Arsenal v Leicester
Watford v Liverpool
Chelsea v Burnley
Crystal Palace v Huddersfield
Everton v Stoke
Sothampton v Swansea
West Brom v Bournemouth
Brighton v Man City
Newcastle v Spurs
Manchester United v West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in! What about triple pointers? I think we should do big European games this season as well, but they could be worth double points.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

im in, hoping to improve on my first seasons showing of going out in the final elimination 

Gameweek 1
Arsenal 2 1 Leicester
Watford 0 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3 0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1 1 Huddersfield
Everton 1 2 Stoke
Sothampton 2 0 Swansea
West Brom 1 1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1 3 Man City
Newcastle 0 2 Spurs
Manchester United 2 1 West Ham


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

The king is back!!!

Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Sothampton 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-3 Man City
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No to triple pointers and big European games. It's time to get this game back to basics! :armfold


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arsenal *2-1* Leicester
Watford *0-1* Liverpool
Chelsea *2-0* Burnley
Crystal Palace *2-2* Huddersfield
Everton *2-1* Stoke
Sothampton *1-1* Swansea
West Brom *2-1* Bournemouth
Brighton *1-3* Man City
Newcastle *2-1* Spurs
Manchester United *2-0* West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah Im in, hoping to improve on last season where got to April before going out. 

Gameweek 1 -

Arsenal 2-2 Leicester
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Sothampton 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Might as well have a go to, first timer 

Gameweek 1
Arsenal 2 v 1 Leicester
Watford 2 v 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3 v 0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2 v 0 Huddersfield
Everton 1 v 0 Stoke
Southampton 2 v 0 Swansea
West Brom 1 v 1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1 v 3 Man City
Newcastle 1 v 2 Spurs
Manchester United 2 v 1 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Huddersfield
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Sothampton 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-2 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-3 Man City
Newcastle 1-3 Spurs
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

First time doing this, let's hope I don't forget to make predictions along the way.

Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Watford 0-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-2 Stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-4 Man City
Newcastle 0-3 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hopefully I can improve on a poor showing last season

Arsenal 3-2 Leicester
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 3-1 Leicester
Watford 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Huddersfield
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke
*Sothampton* 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-4 *Man City*
Newcastle 1-2 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 3-0 West Ham


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-0 Huddersfield
Everton 4-0 Stoke
Sothampton 2-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-5 Man City
Newcastle 2-3 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my predictions for week 1 of the premier league 2017/18


*Arsenal 2 1 Leicester city *Arsenal have spent well and got big name striker lacazette and keeping Ozil and Sanchez (so far) should make it an Arsenal win.


*Watford 0 1 Liverpool *Liverpool should win but are a few players short in defence a,goal and striker positions .

*Chelsea 3 0 Burnley *Chelsea have a good team and morata should score goals but he is new to premier league but the rest of the team should make it a win for Chelsea .

*Crystal Palace 0 1 Huddersfield Town* Huddersfield Town 1st game in premier league (old division 1) since 1971-72 season so they will enjoy the first game with no pressure so they will win.

*Everton 2 1 Stoke City*. I see Everton winning this game Rooney will have the team buzzing stoke's team have a difficult time gelling together.( *I am an Everton Fan*).

*Southampton 1 0 Swansea City *I see this as a 1-0 Southampton as Southampton have a good team but a new manager so tactically they will still be getting used to the new manager. 

*West Bromwich Albion 1 1 Bournemouth *I see this a daw as both teams changes and they need ro bed in.

*Brighton 1 3 Manchester City *Manchester City are too strong for Brighton even though Brighton are back in the top flight for the first time since 1982-83, Manchester City are too strong so 1-3 Manchester City .

*Newcastle United 1 2 Tottenham Hotspur * Tottenham Hotspur have enough about them to beat Newcastle United better strikers and goalkeepers but the defence is missing Kyle walker , so 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur .

*Manchester United 1 1 West Ham United * I think this is draw as Joe hart want to prove he has still got in time for the European Championships next year and Lukaku always need time to get going , so a 1-1 draw.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-1 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 2-1 Leicester
Watford 0-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 0-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-4 Man City
Newcastle 1-1 Spurs
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Gameweek 1
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 1-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Sothampton 2 0 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-3 Spurs
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've got to give this a shot; terrific format. 

Arsenal 3-0 Leicester
Watford 2-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 4-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Huddersfield
Everton 3-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-0 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-4 Man City
Newcastle 0-4 Spurs
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Arsenal 3-1 Leicester
Watford 2-4 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Huddersfield
Everton 3-0 Stoke
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-2 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-5 Man City
Newcastle 2-3 Spurs
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Gameweek 1
Arsenal 2-0 Leicester
Watford 2-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 1-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Sothampton 0-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-2 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-4 Man City
Newcastle 2-0 Spurs
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> I'm in! What about triple pointers? I think we should do big European games this season as well, but they could be worth double points.


Not gonna rule it out but like Joel said I feel like its time to go back to basics with it. So for now they wont be happening but we shall see. 

Arsenal 1-0 Leicester
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Sothampton 0-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-1 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 1*
*Arsenal *2-1 Leicester
Watford 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea *2-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Everton *1-0 Stoke
*Southampton *2-0 Swansea
*West Brom* 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-3 *Man City*
Newcastle 0-2 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Gameweek 1*

*Arsenal* 2-1 Leicester
Watford 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-1 Huddersfield
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke
*Sothampton* 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Brighton 1-4 *Man City*
Newcastle 2-3 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Arsenal 3-1 Leicester
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-3 Man City
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Arsenal 2*-1 Leicester
Watford 0-*2 Liverpool*
*Chelsea 3*-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Huddersfield*
*Everton 2*-0 Stoke
*Southampton 2*-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-*2 Bournemouth*
Brighton 0-*4 Man City*
Newcastle 0-*3 Spurs*
*Manchester United 2*-0 West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Now that we're scrapping them stupid triple pointers for non Premier League games I'm announcing that my top 4 streak under the proper rules, IS BACK IN TACT!*


*Arsenal *3-1 Leicester
Watford 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea *2-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Huddersfield
*Everton *1-0 Stoke
*Southampton *2-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-3 *Man City*
Newcastle 0-2 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 1
*Arsenal* 2-1 Leicester
Watford 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke
*Sothampton* 2-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-2 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-4 *Man City*
Newcastle 0-1 *Spurs*
*Manchester United* 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 3-1 Leicester
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Watford 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea *3-0 Burnley
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
*Southampton *2-0 Swansea City
West Bromwich Albion 2-2 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-3 *Manchester City*
Newcastle United 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Manchester United* 2-1 West Ham United


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

ok im up for it, obviously i cant predict the arsenal game so here goes


Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 3-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 2-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Oops missed Arsenal but whatever

Watford 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Stoke
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-3 Man City
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1 Results & Table​*


> Vader	10
> Curry	10
> 
> seabs	9
> ...


And we are back :hb 

Always loved a Sunday gameweek finish over a monday gameweek finish.
Found it much easier to force myself to calculate it all (and found i had the brain capacity to do it properly) 

In anycase Curry & Vader lead us off with Seabs & Alright_Mate just behind. Obviously early days but just like in real life these early points can be vital

*Gameweek 2*
Swansea vs Manchester United
Bournemouth vs Watford
Burnley vs West Brom
Leicester vs Brighton
Liverpool vs Crystal Palce
Southampton vs West Ham
Stoke vs Arsenal
Huddersfield vs Newcastle
Spurs vs Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City vs Everton ​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Swansea 0-2 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Burnley 0-0 West Brom
*Leicester *1-0 Brighton
*Liverpool *3-2 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Huddersfield *2-1 Newcastle
*Spurs *2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Man City* 2-0 Everton


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Swansea 0-3 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Watford*
*Burnley* 2-0 West Brom
*Leicester* 3-0 Brighton
Liverpool 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Southampton 0-0 West Ham
Stoke 2-3 *Arsenal*
Huddersfield 2-2 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Man City* 2-0 Everton


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Swansea 0-3 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Burnley 0-0 West Brom
*Leicester* 2-0 Brighton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Crystal Palce
Southampton 0-1 *West Ham*
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Man City* 2-1 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

...
Swansea 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 3-1 Brighton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palce
Southampton 0-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 3-0 Everton


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 2

Swansea 0 2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2 2 Watford
Burnley 2 0 West Brom
Leicester 2 1 Brighton
Liverpool 3 1 Crystal Palce
Southampton 2 0 West Ham
Stoke 1 1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1 1 Newcastle
Spurs 2 0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2 1 Everton


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 2

Swansea 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-0 Everton


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Swansea 1-3 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford
Burnley 2-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 3-1 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 2
Swansea 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford
Burnley 0-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-1 Everton


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Swansea 0-3 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-1 Brighton
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palce
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 3-2 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-0 Everton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Swansea 0-*2 Manchester United*
*Bournemouth 2-2 Watford*
*Burnley 2*-1 West Brom
*Leicester 2*-1 Brighton
*Liverpool 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Southampton 1-1 West Ham*
Stoke 0-*3 Arsenal*
Huddersfield 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Spurs 2*-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Man City 2*-0 Everton


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Swansea 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-0 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-1 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 2
Swansea 0-3 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Burnley 0-2 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 2-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-1 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Swansea 0-2 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Watford*
Burnley 1-2 *West Brom*
*Leicester* 3-1 Brighton
*Liverpool* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Southampton* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-2 *Arsenal*
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Spurs 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*
*Man City* 3-0 Everton


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Swansea 0-3 *Manchester United*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Watford*
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
*Leicester* 2-1 Brighton
*Liverpool* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Huddersfield 2-2 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Man City* 3-1 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 2
Swansea 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Watford
Burnley 0-1 *West Brom*
*Leicester* 3-0 Brighton
*Liverpool* 2-1 Crystal Palce
*Southampton* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 2-2 Newcastle
*Spurs* 2-0 Chelsea _*Double Points*_
*Man City* 3-1 Everton


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 2
Swansea 1-4 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palce
Southampton 2-2 West Ham
Stoke 1-3 Arsenal
Huddersfield 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 Chelsea 
Man City 2-0 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 2 -

Swansea 0-3 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Burnley 0-0 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-3 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-0 Newcastle
Spurs 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-2 Everton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

How did I miss this thread ?

Fuck

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Swansea 1-3 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 3-2 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 2-1 Newcastle
Spurs 4-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-0 Everton


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my predictions for week 2 of premier league season 17/18.

*Swansea City 0-2 Manchester United.* I see this game as a Manchester United win as Swansea city have lost Gylfi Sigurdsson their playmaker so making chances will be harder and Lukaku is a problems for defences .

*AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Watford * AFC Bournemouth are at home for the first time in premier league and should buoyed up by this fact and want prove extra hard to win at home .

*Burnley 0-1 West Bromwich Albion * West have a better squad and Tony Pulis likes to do the basics right so they should win.

*Leicester 2-0 Brighton and Hove Albion *Leicester city should win as they are at home and Brighton and Hove Albion still have gel the new players and get used the difference in class between championship and premier league .

*Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace *Liverpool should win as their team much better than Crystal Palace, even without coutinho they should be too strong for Crystal Palace .

*Southampton 1-1 West Ham United *both teams are evenly matched with both teams needing to find their feet in the league and Hernandez is a good addition to West Ham United so a draw is a good result .

*Stoke city 1-2 Arsenal *Arsenal will to strong the new addition up front Alexandre Lacazette Should be a handful for Stoke City and a 2-1 Arsenal win.

*Huddersfield Town 1-2 Newcastle United * I see this a Newcastle united win as they have experience at this level which Huddersfield Town do not , so a Newcastle United win. 

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Chelsea * I see this as Chelsea win as they have improved their squad whilst Tottenham Hotspur have only 1 signing Sanchez from Ajax have lost a key defender so Chelsea to win .

*Manchester City 1-2 Everton.* I see this as an Everton win as the Manchester City squad still need to gel and get used to the new defence and keeper. Whilst Everton change similar to Manchester City but they have made less changes at the back then Manchester City. Everton have made more changes in the forward areas where loosing the ball is not a problem which could lead to a goal .
So Everton to just win *(I am an Everton Fan)*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swansea 0-3 Manchester United
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Burnley 1-2 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-2 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-1 Newcastle
Spurs 3-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 1-1 Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Swansea 1-3 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford
Burnley 1-2 West Brom
Leicester 1-0 Brighton
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palce
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-3 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-1 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Swansea 0-2 Manchester United
Bournemouth 1-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palce
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-3 Arsenal
Huddersfield 2-2 Newcastle
Spurs 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Man City 2-0 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Swansea 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Bournemouth *2-1 Watford
Burnley 0-0 West Brom
*Leicester *2-0 Brighton
Liverpool 1-1 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Arsenal*
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
*Spurs *3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Man City* 3-0 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cliffy said:


> How did I miss this thread ?
> 
> Fuck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


And then proceeded not to predict? :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Punkhead said:


> Spurs 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*





















@Curry

:rusevyes


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Getting my reply in now since i likely won't be back online for at least another week

Bournemouth 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 0-2 Stoke
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bournemouth 0-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 3-1 Leicester
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 3-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 4-0 Burnley


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 3-2 Leicester
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bournemouth 2-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 2-3 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-2 Brighton
Man Utd 4-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 2-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Burnley


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 3-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 0-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 4-1 Leicester
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 0-*2 Man City*
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea*
Huddersfield 1-*2 Southampton*
*Newcastle 2*-1 West Ham
*Watford 2*-0 Brighton
*Man Utd 2-2 Leicester*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Everton
*West Brom 2*-0 Stoke
*Liverpool 2*-1 Arsenal
*Tottenham 4*-0 Burnley


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

week 3

Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Watford 3-0 Brighton
Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 0-0 Stoke
Liverpool 4-1 Arsenal *double points*
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Bournemouth 0-3 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 0-0 Swansea
*Huddersfield* 3-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
*Watford* 1-0 Brighton
*Man Utd* 3-1 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*West Brom* 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 2-3 *Arsenal*
Tottenham 1-1 Burnley


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-2 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Brighton
Man Utd 3-1 Leicester
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
West Brom 2-0 Stoke
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 2 Results*​


> Punkhead	11
> 
> farhanc	10
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Curry 17
> 
> CGS	16
> Punkhead	16
> ...



Sup Curry :side: 

Apologies for the delay been a real hectic week. 

So 2nd week down and after only 2 weeks the usual faces already near the top of the league :lol:. Let's see how this continues. 

Oh and Pool/Arsenal is a double pointer this week. 

Bournemouth 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Brighton
Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bournemouth *0-2* Man City
Crystal Palace *1-1* Swansea
Huddersfield *1-2* Southampton
Newcastle *2-2* West Ham
Watford *1-0* Brighton
Man Utd *2-1* Leicester
Chelsea *2-1* Everton
West Brom *1-1* Stoke
Liverpool *3-1* Arsenal **Double Points**
Tottenham *3-0* Burnley


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bournemouth 0-3 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Swansea
*Huddersfield* 2-1 Southampton
*Newcastle* 3-1 West Ham
Watford 1-1 Brighton
*Man Utd* 3-1 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*West Brom* 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Tottenham* 4-1 Burnley


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bournemouth 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Brighton
Man Utd 2-0 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bournemouth 0-3 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 *West Ham*
*Watford *2-1 Brighton
*Man Utd *3-0 Leicester
*Chelsea *2-0 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
*Liverpool *3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Tottenham *3-0 Burnley


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bournemouth 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 2-2 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Watford 3-1 Brighton
Man Utd 3-1 Leicester
Chelsea 1-0 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal 
Tottenham 4-0 Burnley


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Bournemouth 1-3 Man City
> Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
> Huddersfield 2-2 Southampton
> Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
> ...


Making up your own rules? Typical cheating City :armfold :vader


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Vader said:


> Making up your own rules? Typical cheating City :armfold :vader


Didnt even notice.. :lol


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my predictions for week 3 fixtures in premier league 2017/2018

AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City I see this as win for Manchester City they have a good all round team but If the new keeper is any good at shot stopping that is the question .


Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea City I see this Crystal Palace win as Frank De Bore being an ex defender will organise his defence well and big man up front will benefit from the good wing play. So a Crystal Palace win.

Huddersfield town 1-2 Southampton I see this as Southampton win as the Southampton team is much stronger than Huddersfield town 

Newcastle United 1-2 West Ham I see this as a West Ham United win as the Newcastle team are not premier league ready and only bought a few players and West Ham United are strengthened that back with Joe hart and should win .

Watford 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion Watford have the better squad and Marcos Silva has premier league recent experience compared to Chris Hughton

Manchester United 3-1 Leicester City I see this as Manchester United win as they have bought well in Lukaku and he should score the goals and Pogba is more used th premier league now. So a Manchester United win .

Chelsea 1-2 Everton I can see Everton winning this game Chelsea forward line need to gell so Everton will just win 2-1 against Chelsea .

West Brom Albion 1-1 Stoke City I this a draw as both teams are mid table teams and will cancel each other out, so 1-1.

Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal I see this as Arsenal win as the defence and goalkeeper are still suspect and Arsenal's forward line will be too much Liverpool .

Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 Burnley I see Tottenham Hotspur just winning as wembley will still cause problems from them, but they will be too strong for Burnley .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-2 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 3-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Liverpool 3-4 Arsenal 
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Brighton
Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bournemouth 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Swansea City
Huddersfield 0-0 Southampton
Newcastle United 0-1 *West Ham United*
*Watford* 1-0 Brighton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Stoke City
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bournemouth 0-3 Manchester City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Swansea
Huddersfield 1-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Manchester United 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 0-1 Stoke
Liverpool 2-3 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 3-1 Burnley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 3
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Swansea
*Huddersfield* 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
*Watford* 3-0 Brighton
*Manchester United* 3-1 Leicester
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*West Brom* 1-0 Stoke
*Liverpool* 4-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
*Tottenham* 4-0 Burnley


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Made it to week 2 without forgetting :side:

Manchester United 2-1 Leicester
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 2-0 Stoke
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 3 Results*​


> seabs	11
> 
> wkdsoul	10
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> seabs	24
> 
> CGS	22
> 
> ...



:Out Seabs. 

Weak week for the most part. Showing just how unpredictable this league can be at times. 

Anyway international break time so no games until the 9th of September

*Gameweek 4 *
Man City vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal vs Bournemouth
Brighton vs West Brom
Everton vs Spurs
Leicester vs Chelsea
Southampton vs Watford
Stoke vs Man Utd
Burnley vs Crystal Palace
Swansea vs Newcastle
West Ham vs Huddersfield​


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Man City 1-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 Spurs
*Leicester* 2-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Burnley* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 0-2 *Huddersfield*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Man City *1-1* Liverpool **Double Points**
Arsenal *2-1* Bournemouth
Brighton *1-0* West Brom
Everton *1-2* Spurs
Leicester *0-2* Chelsea
Southampton *1-0* Watford
Stoke *1-1* Man Utd
Burnley *2-0* Crystal Palace
Swansea *2-2* Newcastle
West Ham *1-1* Huddersfield


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This is the first time I've ever been top :mj2*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 4 -

Man City 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-0 Newcastle
West Ham 0-2 Huddersfield


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Could've been top if I'd remembered to pick in time :mj2

Man City 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-3 Man Utd
Burnley 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 Huddersfield


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm doing fucking terrible :lol

Man City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-2 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Stoke 1-3 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-0 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-2 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Stoke 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Newcastle
West Ham 2-0 Huddersfield


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *This is the first time I've ever been top :mj2*


And your last hil1

Man City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Stoke 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Stoke 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Man City 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-2 West Brom
Everton 1-3 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 0-2 Watford
Stoke 0-3 Man Utd
Burnley 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-1 Huddersfield


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Man City 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 2-2 Spurs
Leicester 2-3 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Man Utd
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-1 Huddersfield


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Man City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-2 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Right. Getting in on this 3 game weeks late but it's fine because I always forget to predict anyway. 

Man City 3-4 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 0-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Stoke 0-3 Man Utd
Burnley 0-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 Newcastle
West Ham 2-0 Huddersfield


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Man City 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-0 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 Watford
Stoke 1-3 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
West Ham 1-0 Huddersfield


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Man City 1-2 *Liverpool **Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 *West Brom*
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Stoke 0-3 *Man Utd*
*Burnley* 4-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
West Ham 0-1 *Huddersfield*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-2 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 Watford
Stoke 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Man City 3-1 Liverpool 
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-2 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-4 Man Utd
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 3-2 Newcastle
West Ham 2-2 Huddersfield


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Man City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-3 Watford
Stoke 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
West Ham 1-3 Huddersfield


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

_Gameweek 4_
Man City 1-3 *Liverpool* _*Double Points*_
*Arsenal* 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 0-2 *Spurs*
Leicester 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 0-0 Watford
Stoke 1-2 *Man Utd*
Burnley 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Swansea* 3-0 Newcastle
*West Ham* 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are predictions for this weeks Premier League fixtures :

*Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool * I see this as Manchester City win as Liverpool's defence is still not as good and the goalkeeper position need to be addressed. Manchester City forward line is should easily get passed Liverpool's goalkpper and not mention philippe coutinho not being fit (but he played for Brazil ). 

*Arsenal 3-0 AFC Bournemouth *Arsenal should win this as their attacking line up should get passed AFC Bournemouth. 

*Brighton and Hove Albion 0-2 West Bromwich Albion * even though Brighton are at West Bromwich Albion too strong and have the experience in the league. Brighton transfer spending was not big and the players have little or no premier league experience. 

*Everton 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this an Everton win at home, as Tottenham Hotspur defence is weaker as walker has left and the transfer window signing are uninspired . So Everton should just win ( *I am an Everton Fan*).

*Leicester City 1-3 Chelsea * I see this a Chelsea win as Adrien Silva is unregistered and cant play so Chelsea will outplay them in the middle of the park. So a Chelsea win . 

*Southampton 2-1 Watford *Southampton have kept virgin van dijk, so that makes the defence better and Watford firepower is as strong , so a Southampton win.

*Stoke City 1-3 Manchester United * Manchester United have a much better team than last year with Lukaku is an upgrade up front and therefore Manchester United will win.

*Burnley 1-2 Crystal Palace *Crystal Palace have strengthened in defence but the attack is stronger than Burnley so a Crystal Palace win.

*Swansea City 3-2 Newcastle United * I Newcastle United loosing as they have spent any money so Swansea city with Wilfred Bony back will make the team stronger and win.

*West Ham United 2-1 Huddersfield Town * West Ham United have bought well and Bilic will get the best out of current team . Huddersfield town are new to the league and will loose a West Ham United win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Man City 2-*3 Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Arsenal 3*-1 Bournemouth
*Brighton 1*-0 West Brom
Everton 1-*2 Spurs*
Leicester 1-*2 Chelsea*
*Southampton 2*-0 Watford
Stoke 1-*3 Man Utd*
*Burnley 1*-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea 2*-0 Newcastle
*West Ham 1-1 Huddersfield*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Man City 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Watford
Stoke 0-3 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man City* 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 *West Brom*
Everton 0-2 *Spurs*
Leicester 0-1 *Chelsea*
Southampton 0-0 Watford
Stoke 0-2 *Man Utd*
Burnley 0-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea *2-0 Newcastle
*West Ham* 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm already too far behind, so I had to miss the game with double points to make it even worse. :mj2 

Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 2-1 Huddersfield


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Not gonna lie i legit forgot all about this this week i've been so busy :lol. Shall do it tonight when i get home 

Bournemouth 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Stoke
Watford 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-1 Everton


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Watford 0-3 Man City
West Brom 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-1 Everton


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

week 5

Bournemouth 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Stoke
Watford 1-2 Man City
West Brom 2-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-1 Swansea
Chelsea 3-0 Arsenal double points 
Man Utd 4-0 Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bournemouth 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Stoke
Watford 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-3 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Stoke
Watford 1-4 Man City
West Brom 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-1Swansea
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Southampton*
Huddersfield 0-1 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Burnley
*Newcastle* 2-1 Stoke
Watford 1-3 *Man City*
*West Brom* 2-1 West Ham
*Spurs* 2-0 Swansea
*Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal
*Man Utd* 2-0 Everton

Shouldn't Chelsea-Arsenal be a double pointer?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punkhead said:


> Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
> Crystal Palace 0-1 *Southampton*
> Huddersfield 0-1 *Leicester*
> *Liverpool* 3-0 Burnley
> ...


Yup it is. Realized i didn't put it in my original post and was too lazy to edit it.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 5 -

Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Stoke
Watford 2-2 Man City
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bournemouth *2-0* Brighton
Crystal Palace *1-1* Southampton
Huddersfield *2-1* Leicester
Liverpool *1-1* Burnley
Newcastle *1-2* Stoke
Watford *1-2* Man City
West Brom *1-0* West Ham
Spurs *3-0* Swansea
Chelsea *2-0* Arsenal
Man Utd *4-0* Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 5
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Burnley
*Newcastle* 2-0 Stoke
Watford 0-2 *Man City*
*West Brom* 1-0 West Ham
*Spurs* 3-0 Swansea
*Chelsea* 2-0 Arsenal _Double Points_
*Man Utd* 3-0 Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 5
Bournemouth 1-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1.Leicester
Liverpool.1-1 Burnley
Newcastle.2-2 Stoke
Watford 1-3.Man City
West Brom.1-0 West Ham
Spurs.2-0 Swansea
Chelsea.2-1 Arsenal.- Double Points
Man Utd.2-0 Everton


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Bournemouth* 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Southampton*
Huddersfield 1-2 *Leicester*
*Liverpool *3-2 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Watford 0-4 *Man City*
*West Brom* 3-0 West Ham
*Spurs* 1-0 Swansea
*Chelsea* 3-1 Arsenal - Double Points
*Man Utd* 2-0 Everton


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Watford 2-3 Man City
West Brom 1-0 West Ham
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal - Double Points
Man Utd 3-0 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 2-0 Brighton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Watford 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Man Utd 3-0 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Stoke
Watford 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal Double Points
Man Utd 2-1 Everton


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Watford 0-3 Man City
West Brom 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal (Double Points)
Man Utd 2-1 Everton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bournemouth 2*-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-*3 Southampton*
Huddersfield 1-*4 Leicester*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Burnley
*Newcastle 2*-0 Stoke
Watford 0-*4 Man City*
*West Brom 1-1 West Ham*
*Spurs 2*-0 Swansea
*Chelsea 2*-0 Arsenal Double Points
*Man Utd 3*-1 Everton


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Stoke
Watford 2-2 Man City
West Brom 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal (Double Points)
Man Utd 3-0 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bournemouth* 2-0 Brighton


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Crystal Palace 0-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 10 Leicester
Liverpool 2-2 Burnley
Newcastle 0-0 Stoke
Watford 1-2Man City
West Brom 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-1 Swansea
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal Double Points
Man Utd 4-1 Everton


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my predictions for this weeks premier league fixtures. 

*AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton *I see this a draw as both teams don't have any magic players who unlock defences , so a south coast derby draw.

*Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton* I see this a 1-0 win Crystal Palace as Roy Hodgson has joined as the new manager and the players will want to impress the new manager, so 1-0 Crystal Palace .

*Huddersfield Town 0-1 -Leicester City*Leicester City will too strong as they still have a number title winning players in their teams ,so should win 0-1 Leicester .

*Liverpool 1-2 Burnley *I see this a Burnley win just as Liverpool's defence is shakey and goalkeeper is average at best, so a Burnley win just.

*Newcastle United 0-1 Stoke City *I see this as Stoke City win as Newcastle United didn't have a good transfer window so could loose the game 0-1 to Stoke City .

*Watford 1-2 Manchester City *I see this a Manchester City win as they have the superior squad and should win comfortably . 

*West Bromwich Albion 1-2 West Ham United * I see this West Ham united win as they have better strike force so they should just win .

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Swansea City *win comfortable as Harry kane is scoring and Swansea City are reintegrating Wilfred Bony back in to the team so a Tottenham Hotspur win . 

*Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points I see this as an Arsenal win their front line is marginally better Chelsea so they win just .

*Manchester United 1-2 Everton *I see this as an Everton win , as they will be fired up after their recent defeats and will want to win. Furthermore Wayne Rooney will want prove to Manchester United he still at the top of his game, so 1-2 Everton.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 3-2 Stoke
Watford 1-2 Man City
West Brom 0-0 West Ham
Spurs 5-1 Swansea
Chelsea 3-0 Arsenal Double Points
Man Utd 3-0 Everton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Watford 1-2 Man City
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 3-0 Swansea
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-0 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 4 Results*​


> Jaxx 12
> 
> Alright Mate 9
> TheFreeMan 9
> ...


*Updated Table​*

> Jaxx	31
> 
> seabs	30
> 
> ...


Shoutout to @Rowdy Yates for sorting out the results for me this week (so if they are wrong bitch to him not me :side​


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Huddersfield 2-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 3-1 Stoke
Watford 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-0 West Ham
Spurs 4-1 Swansea
Chelsea 3-2 Arsenal Double Points
Man Utd 3-0 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-2 *Leicester*
*Liverpool *2-0 Burnley
*Newcastle *1-0 Stoke
Watford 0-3 *Man City*
*West Brom* 1-0 West Ham
*Spurs *3-0 Swansea
*Chelsea *2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Man Utd* 3-0 Everton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 5 results*​


> CGS	11
> 
> Vader	10
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	37
> CGS	37
> 
> Erik.	35
> ...


O'hai Jaxx :side: 

Mixed bag results this week. The more years i do this the more unpredictable this league gets. 

Anyway on to the next gameweek. 

*Gameweek 6*

West Ham vs Spurs
Burnley vs Huddersfield
Everton vs Bournemouth
Man City vs Crystal Palace
Southampton vs Man Utd
Stoke vs Chelsea
Swansea vs Watford
Leicester vs Liverpool
Brighton vs Newcastle
Arsenal vs West Brom​


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Some things never change #topoftheleague :banderas

West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-3 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Swansea 1-2 Watford
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-3 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Swansea 1-0 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

You can jump in at anytime?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

im coming muda fuckassss 

Gameweek 6

West Ham 2 2 Spurs
Burnley 1 0 Huddersfield
Everton 2 1 Bournemouth
Man City 5 0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1 2 Man Utd
Stoke 0 2 Chelsea
Swansea 1 2 Watford
Leicester 2 3 Liverpool
Brighton 1 1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 1 West Brom


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

West Ham 0-*3 Spurs*
*Burnley 1*-0 Huddersfield
*Everton 2*-0 Bournemouth
*Man City 4*-0 Crystal Palace
*Southampton 2-2 Man Utd*
Stoke 1-*2 Chelsea*
*Swansea 1-1 Watford*
*Leicester 2*-1 Liverpool
*Brighton 1*-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal 2*-0 West Brom


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

West Ham 0-2 *Spurs*
Burnley 1-1 Huddersfield
*Everton* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Man City *8-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-5 *Man Utd*
Stoke 2-2 Chelsea
Swansea 1-1 Watford
*Leicester* 2-1 Liverpool
Brighton 1-3 *Newcastle*
*Arsenal* 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 5-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Swansea 1-2 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

West Ham *1-1* Spurs
Burnley *1-0* Huddersfield
Everton *2-1* Bournemouth
Man City *3-1* Crystal Palace
Southampton *1-2* Man Utd
Stoke *0-1* Chelsea
Swansea *0-2* Watford
Leicester *1-3* Liverpool
Brighton *0-2* Newcastle
Arsenal *2-0* West Brom


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 0-0 Watford
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

West Ham 0-3 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 6-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-3 Man Utd
Stoke 1-0 Chelsea
Swansea 0-0 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-3 Man Utd
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 6*

West Ham 1-3 *Spurs*
Burnley 1-1 Huddersfield
*Everton *2-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 6-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-2 *Man Utd*
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 1-2 *Watford*
*Leicester *3-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Newcastle
*Arsenal *2-0 West Brom


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 3-0 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 Man Utd
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-0 West Brom


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 6 -

West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 0-1 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 1-2 *Spurs*
Burnley 1-1 Huddersfield
*Everton* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Man City* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-3 *Man Utd*
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 2-2 Watford
Leicester 2-4 *Liverpool*
Brighton 0-1 *Newcastle*
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 0-3 Spurs
Burnley 0-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Swansea 0-1 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Brighton 0-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

West Ham 0-3 Spurs
Burnley 1-1 Huddersfield
Everton 1-2 Bournemouth
Man City 5-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-3 Man Utd
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
Swansea 0-0 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Brighton 0-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-1 West Brom


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are predictions for week 6 of 2017/2018 premier league season.

*West Ham United 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur * I am saying a Tottenham Hotspur win as Bilic will organise his defence but Tottenham Hotspur attacking line will to just a bit to strong so a Tottenham Hotspur win just.

*Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield Town *Burnley will too strong as they have the better team, so a 1-0 win to Burnley .

*Everton 3-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this Everton winning as their midfield too strong for AFC Bournemouth so creating more chances to score than Bournemouth , so Everton to win big ( I am an Everton Fan). 

*Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace *I see this a a Manchester City win Crystal Palace under new management will still be adapting to the new tactics so Manchester City win.

*Southampton 1-2 Manchester United *Lukaku is on fire and should score making it an win just for Manchester United .

*Stoke City 0-3 Chelsea *Stoke City have some quality players but have underperformed so Chelsea will win easily .


*Swansea City 1-0 Watford * Swansea City have Wilfred Bony back and should lead their attack to a win just for Swansea city.

*Leicester City 2-1 Liverpool *Leicester City will win just as Liverpool's defence is not performing well so Leicester city with Jamie Vardy will too strong for Liverpool so a Leicester city win just. 

*Brighton and Hove Albion 0-1 Newcastle United* I see this as Newcastle united win as they have more experience at this level so they should win.

*Arsenal 3-1 West Bromwich Albion * Arsenal attack will be too strong for West Bromwich Albion so they will win big .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bombing in this. Bombing in fantasy. What's the point anymore?

Gameweek 6
West Ham 0-2 *Spurs*
*Burnley* 2-1 Huddersfield
*Everton* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-1 *Man Utd*
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 1-1 Watford
Leicester 2-3 *Liverpool*
Brighton 1-3 *Newcastle*
*Arsenal* 3-1 West Brom


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-0 Bournemouth
Man City 5-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Swansea 1-1 Watford
Leicester 2-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 2-2 Spurs
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Everton 1-0 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
Swansea 0-1 Watford
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 0-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T'Challa said:


> You can jump in at anytime?


Meh probably not much point joining now, Doing a first set of eliminations next week so if you think 30 points by next weekend then go for it :lol

West Ham 0-1 Spurs
Burnley 0-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-1 Man Utd
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 0-1 Watford
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 0-2 Spurs
Burnley 2-1 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-0 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Ham 0-2 *Spurs*
*Burnley *1-0 Huddersfield
*Everton *2-1 Bournemouth
*Man City* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 0-2 *Man Utd*
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 1-1 Watford
Leicester 1-2 *Liverpool*
Brighton 1-1 Newcastle
*Arsenal *2-0 West Brom


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Man City 6-0 Crystal Palace
Southampton 1-1 Man Utd
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Watford
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 West Brom


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

got myself some points today ooo yes


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BigDaveBatista said:


> got myself some points today ooo yes


Only problem is that by the looks of thing so did everyone else :lol. A rough look through already shows a good few of us on 10/11 points for the week


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CGS said:


> Only problem is that by the looks of thing so did everyone else :lol. A rough look through already shows a good few of us on 10/11 points for the week


fuck hahaha thought this was my week to make my top of the table push


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameek 6 results​*


> BigDaveBatista	15
> 
> Jaxx	14
> Vader	14
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	51
> CGS	51
> 
> Vader	47
> ...


Pretty good week all around considering there were no double points on offer. 

Also apologies from my earlier post where i mentioned you need 30 points to advance this month...its actually 35 points needed by the end of the next gameweek so for those who still have to reach that, predict carefully. For the rest of us you have to reach 55 points before the end of October. 

*Gameweek 7 *
Huddersfield vs Spurs
Bournemouth vs Leicester
Man Utd vs Crystal Palace
Stoke vs Southampton
West Brom vs Watford
West Ham vs Swansea
Chelsea vs Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal vs Brighton
Everton vs Burnley
Newcastle vs Liverpool​


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 7 
Huddersfield 1 4 Spurs
Bournemouth 2 2 Leicester
Man Utd 4 0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2 1 Southampton
West Brom 1 2 Watford
West Ham 2 0 Swansea
Chelsea 2 1 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2 0 Brighton
Everton 1 1 Burnley
Newcastle 1 3 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Huddersfield 1-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 2-2 Watford
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Chelsea 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Brighton
Everton 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 7 
Huddersfield 1 vs 3 Spurs
Bournemouth 1 vs 2 Leicester
Man Utd 3 vs 0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1 vs 1 Southampton
West Brom 2 vs 2 Watford
West Ham 2 vs 1 Swansea
Chelsea 1 vs 3 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 4 vs 0 Brighton
Everton 2 vs 1 Burnley
Newcastle 1 vs 3 Liverpool


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Huddersfield 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Man Utd 4-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-2 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Huddersfield 0-3 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 *Watford*
*West Ham* 2-0 Swansea City
Stoke 0-0 Southampton
*Man United* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-1 Man City *double points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Brighton
*Everton* 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Huddersfield 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Huddersfield 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace - played 2 days ago in Russia now we gotta fly home & play at home in 3 days :jose
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-0 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Huddersfield 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Chelsea 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Brighton
Everton 1-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Huddersfield 0-2 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 *Watford*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea City
Stoke 0-1 *Southampton*
*Man United* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 *Man City* *double points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Brighton
*Everton* 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Huddersfield 1-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Huddersfield 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 2-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Huddersfield 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-2 Watford
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-1 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here my predictions week 7 of the premier league 2017/2018

*Huddersfield Town 1 - 3 Tottenham Hotspur* Tottenham Hotspur have a much better attack so they should win comfortably .

*AFC Bournemouth 1 - 2 Leicester City * Leicester City have a better all round team and should just win away. 

*Manchester United 3 - 0 Crystal Palace *I see this Manchester United win as Hodgson is not going to make the team play his way yet as they are not used to him. So a Manchester United win.

*Stoke City 1 - 1 Southampton *I see this as draw as both team are sort of equal in the in term of quality so a draw.

*West Bromwich Albion 1 - 2 Watford *I see this a Watford win they higher in the league for a reason and should win.

*West Ham United 2 - 1 Swansea City* I see this a home win as West Ham United have better squad who need gel and get the formation right, so they should just win at home.

*Chelsea 3 - 1 Manchester City **Double Points* I would have seen this contest more even however with Sergio Aguero's broken ribs could tip the balance in favour of Chelsea , so a Chelsea win.

*Arsenal 4 - 0 Brighton and Hove Albion* I see this as an Arsenal win Brighton are simply not strong enough to even get a draw, so an Arsenal win. 

*Everton 3 - 1 Burnley *I see this as Everton win with Oumar Niasse back in the squad they should win easily .

*Newcastle United 1 - 1 Liverpool *I see this as a draw both teams have been letting in goals so it should be draw.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 7*
Huddersfield 0-2 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man Utd* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Watford
*West Ham* 1-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Brighton
Everton 0-1 *Burnley*
Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 7
Huddersfield 0-2 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Leicester*
*Man Utd* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Watford
*West Ham* 2-1 Swansea
*Chelsea* 2-1 Man City _*Double Points*_
*Arsenal* 4-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Huddersfield 2-4 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 4-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Swansea
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Brighton
Everton 1-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Huddersfield 0-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Watford
West Ham 3-1 Swansea
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 2-3 Liverpool


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Huddersfield 1-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 4-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Chelsea 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Huddersfield 1-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-0 Swansea
Chelsea 2-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huddersfield 1-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-2 Watford
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Chelsea 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Huddersfield 0-2 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Leicester*
*Man Utd* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke *1-0 Southampton
*West Brom* 1-0 Watford
*West Ham* 1-0 Swansea
*Chelsea *2-1 Man City
*Arsenal *3-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 0-*2 Leicester*
*Man Utd 4*-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke 1-1 Southampton*
*West Brom 2*-0 Watford
*West Ham 2*-1 Swansea
*Chelsea 2-2 Man City*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Brighton
*Everton 1*-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-2 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so I assume this is still going ahead?

...

*Gameweek 6*
Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd
Burnely 0-1 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-2 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd
Burnely 0-1 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-2 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd
Burnely 2-0 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 4-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Liverpool 0-2 Man Utd
Burnely 1-0 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 0-0 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 1-0 West Brom


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 8
Liverpool 2-1Man Utd
Burnely 3-0 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Brighton 2-1 Everton
Southampton 0-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 west brom


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Liverpool 0-1 Man Utd
Burnely 1-0 West Ham
Man City 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-4 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-2 Bournemouth
Swansea 0-2 Huddersfield
Watford 2-3 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 1-1 West Brom


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> so I assume this is still going ahead?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You forgot Leicester vs West Brom.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Liverpool 1-3 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester City 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Liverpool 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Burnley* 1-0 West Ham
*Man City* 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 0-0 Huddersfield
Watford 0-2 *Arsenal*
Brighton 1-2 *Everton*
*Southampton* 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester City 1-1 West Brom


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 West Ham
Man City 4-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 0-0 Huddersfield
Watford 3-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 0-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 1-1 West Brom


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 West Ham
Man City 4-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-3 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-3 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 3-1 West Brom


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Liverpool 1-3 Man Utd (Double Points)
Burnley 0-2 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-2 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-1 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall tabulate either tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Obvious double pointer is obvious too


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 0-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-3 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-1 West Brom


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my prediction for this weeks premier league fixtures.

*Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United *I see this as Manchester United win as Liverpool have a leaking defence , a Manchester United win.

*Burnley 0-1 West Ham United * I see this a West Ham United win as their squad is much stronger so they should win.


*Manchester City 3-1 Stoke City * Manchester City will win as their teams attacking threat is much better than Stokes.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea *Chelsea will win in this London derby as the squad is overall much better.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 AFC Bournemouth *Tottenham Hotspur have Europe and could field a weakened team so a draw could be on the cards.

*Swansea City 1-0 Huddersfield Town.* Swansea City have experience and should just win. 

*Watford 1-3 Arsenal *Arsenal are too strong for Watford and should win as they have a better squad.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 0-2 Everton *Everton should be too strong for Brighton and Hove Albion and pass them of the park with the superior midfield ( I am an Everton Fan) .


*Southampton 2-0 Newcastle United * Is this as Southampton win a Newcastle are finding their feet in league after a season out of the top flight.

*Leicester City 2-1 West Bromwich Albion * Leicester City are slightly better and should just win .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-0 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 3-1 West Brom


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 6
Liverpool 0-2 *Man Utd* _Double Points_
*Burnely* 2-0 West Ham
*Man City* 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham* 4-1 Bournemouth
*Swansea* 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Brighton 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Leicester* 3-1 West Brom


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd
Burnley 2-1 West Ham
Man City 4-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 1-3 Man Utd
Burnley 2-0 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-4 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-3 Newcastle
Leicester City 0-0 West Brom


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Burnely 2-0 West Ham
Man City 4-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 4-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 3-1 West Brom


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Liverpool 1-*2 Man Utd*
*Burnley 2*-0 West Ham
*Man City 4*-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Tottenham 2*-0 Bournemouth
*Swansea 1-1 Huddersfield*
Watford 1-*2 Arsenal*
Brighton 0-*1 Everton*
Southampton 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Leicester City 2*-1 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Liverpool 0-1 *Man Utd*
*Burnley *1-0 West Ham
*Man City *4-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham *2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 *Arsenal*
Brighton 0-1 *Everton*
*Southampton *1-0 Newcastle
*Leicester City* 2-1 West Brom


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

No idea if I'm still in this after first knockout round so if I'm not then discard this post.

Liverpool 1-3 Man Utd
Burnley 2-1 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-4 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-0 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-4 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-2 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester City 2-2 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 7 Scores*​


> Foreshadowed	17
> 
> BigDaveBatista	14
> Vader	14
> ...



*Updated Table*​


> Vader	61
> 
> CGS	60
> BigDaveBatista	60
> ...


Apologies for the delay. Did a slight disappearing act from forums this week 

Anyway first round elimination gone and if nothing else this game shows why you really need to predict every week. Flay (lol) was the only person eliminated who actually remembered the predict every single week 

Also fuck you Vader. Had the top spot on lock this week before your score. Prick :tripsscust

Anyway moving onto the next barrier to cross. Everyone is aiming to get to at least 55 points by the end of Gameweek 10. For the ELITE members such as myself who have already crossed the October barrier we are aiming for 80 points by the end of gameweek 14 

Good luck guys 
​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There's a game tomorrow lads!!

West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*West Ham 2*-1 Brighton
*Chelsea 2*-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-*2 Man Utd*
*Man City 4*-0 Burnley
*Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace*
*Stoke 0-0 Bournemouth*
Swansea 0-*1 Leicester*
*Southampton 2*-1 West Brom
Everton 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool
*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 4-1 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 1-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Everton 1-4 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 1-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 5-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh wtf I got wrecked :fuckthis


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 4-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 2-0 Leicester
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

West Ham 0-0 Brighton
Chelsea 3-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 4-1 Burnley
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Bournemouth
Swansea 0-0 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

West Ham 1-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 3-2 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-4 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 1-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-4 Man Utd
Man City 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 0-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-3 Liverpool *double points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 1-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Spurs 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-1 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Everton 0-2 Arsenal
Spurs 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 5-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 0-3 Arsenal
Spurs 3-1 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*West Ham* 2-0 Brighton
*Chelsea *2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 4-0 Burnley
*Newcastle *1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-2 *Leicester*
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Everton 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham *2-0 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 8
*West Ham* 2-1 Brighton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-4 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 4-0 Burnley
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 3-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-3 *Leicester*
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 0-3 *Arsenal*
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_ (I assume)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall calculate in the morning when I wake up 

West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 5-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 0-1 Leicester
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Everton 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are predictions for this weeks Premier league fixtures .

*West Ham United 2-1 Brighton and hove Albion * I see this a West Ham united win just as both team are evenly matched but West Ham united have better squad.

*Chelsea 2-0 Watford *Chelsea should win this as their team is a lot stronger but are still gelling but should still win.

*Huddersfield Town 0-2 Manchester United * I see Manchester United winning as their squad is much better even with rotation for European games in the past week.

*Manchester City 4-0 Burnley *Manchester City can rotate the team and still have a big win and the new keeper is doing well. So Manchester City win a big win.

*Newcastle United 1-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as a draw as both teams are not firing on both cylinders so a draw looks like best outcome .

*Stoke City 1-0 AFC Bournemouth *Stoke City have superior squad and home they should win the game.

Swansea City 1-2 Leicester City I see this as Leicester City win Jamie Vardy will be the difference maker so Leicester City will just win .

*Southampton 2-1 West Bromwich Albion * Southampton first 11 is better than West Bromwich Albion so should win at home.

*Everton 3-2 Arsenal *I see this as a home win for Everton as Everton fan I can see Rooney fired up and should help the team win .

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Liverpool *I see this as home win as Liverpool have a leaking defence so Kane should score easily , so a Tottenham Hotspur win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 1-1 Brighton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 3-0 Burnley
*Newcastle* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 1-0 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
Tottenham 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Huddersfield 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Bournemouth
Swansea 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Everton 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn, I didn't know they were playing on Friday, so I predicted West Ham vs Brighton today and still got it wrong :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hey CGS, where you at m8?

*Gameweek 9*

Man Utd 1-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 0-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea
Brighton 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-0 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> hey CGS, where you at m8?


Sup :side: 

Everything's been calculated I just didn't get a chance to post it last night so will do so when i get back home later 

To be fair the scores were pretty grim across the board so i don't think you guys should be in a rush to see them :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Man Utd 1-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-2 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 9*

Man Utd 1-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 West Ham
Liverpool 2-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Brighton 0-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-2 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-2 Man City
Bournemouth 2-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-0 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Man Utd* 3-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Liverpool* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Watford* 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 *Man City*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Chelsea*
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Burnley 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Man Utd 2-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 4-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-2 Stoke
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 0-3 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Man Utd* 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-2 West Ham
*Liverpool *2-0 Huddersfield
*Watford *2-1 Stoke
West Brom 0-3 *Man City*
*Bournemouth *2-1 Chelsea
*Brighton *1-0 Southampton
*Leicester *1-0 Everton
*Burnley *1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-2 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello Here my predictions for this weeks premier league fixtures.

*Manchester United 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur* I see this a Manchester United win as their attack and strength in depth is too strong , Harry Kane is out and that makes a difference. So am Manchester United Win.

*Arsenal 3-0 Swansea City *I see as a home win if Arsenal play all their top forward line it will bee too strong for Swansea City to cope with , so a home win.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 West Ham *I see this as away win a West Ham momentum after the cup win earlier in the week. However a slight win by the odd goal. 

*Liverpool 2-2 Huddersfield Town * I can't see this other than draw Huddersfield town will be buoyed by Liverpool's shaky defence and keeper so a draw as Liverpool look suspect at the back.

*Watford 2-3 Stoke City* I see this a Stoke City win just as their players have played at higher level compared to Watfords team. So an away win.

*West Bromwich Albion 0-5 Manchester City *I see this as an away win as Manchester City up front as too strong so they will win and win big.

*Bournemouth 0-3 Chelsea *I see this also as an away win , Chelsea are just too strong so an away win.

*Brighton 1-1 Southampton *I see this derby game as a draw, as Brighton want to do will in the south coast derby so a draw seams logical 

*Leicester 1-2 Everton *I see this as an Everton win just as they have move out of the bottom 3 as they are too good (* I am an Everton Fan*).

*Burnley 1-0 Newcastle United * I see this as home win as Newcastle did strengthen in the summer so should win just but it will be tight game.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Am I out of this comp @CGS?

Don't want to waste time posting predictions bruv if I'm out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 10
*Man Utd* 2-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 *West Ham*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Huddersfield
*Watford* 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-3 *Man City*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Brighton* 1-0 Southampton
*Leicester* 2-0 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Man Utd 1-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
Liverpool 2-2 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea
Brighton 1-2 Southampton
Leicester 2-0 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Destiny said:


> Am I out of this comp @CGS?
> 
> Don't want to waste time posting predictions bruv if I'm out.


You're still in:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/70815906-post217.html


Man Utd 2-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 0-3 Chelsea
Brighton 0-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Man Utd 1-*2 Tottenham* *Double Points*
*Arsenal 2-*0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-*1 West Ham*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Huddersfield
*Watford 1-1 Stoke*
West Brom 0-*4 Man City*
Bournemouth 0-*3 Chelsea*
*Brighton 2*-0 Southampton
*Leicester 2*-0 Everton
Burnley 1-*3 Newcastle*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Man Utd 2-1 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-0 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 10
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-2 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 5-3 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 3-1 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Man Utd 0-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 4-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 0-3 Chelsea
Brighton 2-2 Southampton
Leicester 1-3 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 8 Results*​


> Rowdy Yates	7
> Destiny	7
> 
> Jaxx	6
> ...


*Gameweek 9 Results​*


> Curry	12
> 
> seabs	11
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	73
> 
> CGS	68
> Foreshadowed	68
> ...


Right apologies for the delay. Didn't get back in till late last night and pretty much went straight to bed 

Slightly tough 2 weeks across the board, because of that quite a few guys find themselves in trouble going into the next round of eliminations. 

Right its 55 points by the end of Monday or you're out. Good luck


Man Utd 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Stoke
West Brom 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 0-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester 1-2 Everton
Burnley 0-1 Newcastle
​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man Utd* 1-0 Tottenham *Double Points*
*Arsenal *2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 *West Ham*
*Liverpool *3-0 Huddersfield
*Watford *2-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 *Man City*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Chelsea*
Brighton 0-1 *Southampton*
*Leicester *2-0 Everton
*Burnley *1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CLASSIC CGS, there's games tomorrow m8


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
*Newcastle *2-1 Bournemouth
*Southampton *1-0 Burnley
*Swansea *2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Spurs *3-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 4-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-1 *Man Utd* *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 *Watford*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 2-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Watford


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

week 11

Stoke 1-3 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Burnley
Swansea 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 2-3 Liverpool
Spurs 3-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 5-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 0-2 Watford


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Stoke 1-2 Leicester
Huddersfield 2-0 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 4-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Watford


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Stoke 2-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 4-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Watford


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Stoke 0-*2 Leicester*
*Huddersfield 2*-1 West Brom
*Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth*
Southampton 0-*1 Burnley*
*Swansea 2*-0 Brighton
*West Ham 2-2 Liverpool*
*Spurs 4*-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City 3*-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd* *Double Points*
Everton 1-*2 Watford*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Stoke 2-2 Leicester
Huddersfield 2-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 0-2 Watford


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stoke 1-2 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 4-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 0-1 Watford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stoke 1-2 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 4-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Watford


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-1 Burnley
Swansea 1-0 Brighton
West Ham 0-2 Liverpool
Spurs 4-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-0 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 0-1 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 11
Stoke 1-2 *Leicester*
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
*Newcastle* 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
*Swansea* 2-1Brighton
West Ham 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Spurs* 5-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 4-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
Chelsea 0-1 *Man Utd* _*Double Points*_
Everton 2-2 Watford


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 2-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 3-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 0-2 Watford


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Stoke 1-2 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Spurs 3-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Stoke 1-2 *Leicester*
*Huddersfield* 1-0 West Brom
*Newcastle* 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Swansea 1-2 *Brighton*
West Ham 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Spurs* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 4-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 *Watford*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Stoke 1-2 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 0-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 2-2 Liverpool
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 0-1 Watford


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stoke 0-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 2-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Swansea 2-3 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 3-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 2-2 Watford


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-0 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Spurs 1-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Watford


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Stoke 1-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Spurs 3-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Watford


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Stoke 1-2 *Leicester*
Huddersfield 0-1 *West Brom*
Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-0 Burnley
*Swansea *2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Spurs *3-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 4-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-1 *Man Utd* *Double Points*
Everton 0-1 *Watford*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall update during the game

Huddersfield 0-1 West Brom
Newcastle 0-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Swansea 2-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Spurs 3- 0 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Chelsea 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™;71201801 said:


> CLASSIC CGS, there's games tomorrow m8


I'm sorry for HAVING A LIFE Renegade. We can't all be like you now can we :side: 
​
*Gameweek 10 Results​*


> seabs	18
> 
> Aizen	14
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	85
> seabs	85
> 
> Foreshadowed	80
> ...


Christ. At the end of the last gameweek Rowdy Yates, Renegade &
J'onn J'onzz were all but eliminated but somehow all fucking 3 of them have found a way to survive :lol. Well played lads well played

Also seabs :hmm:, I kinda like this whole "seabs is the bridemaids never the bride" thing so if we can all make sure he doesn't win that would be great. 

Anyway, everyone is still in and everyone is aiming for 80 points by the end of November. ​


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hooray for not a single elimination in October!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Woah enough this bridesmaids shit. Singular not plural. I'm not a fattie :armfold*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Woah enough this bridesmaids shit. Singular not plural. I'm not a fattie :armfold*




I mean.......you might be :draper2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CGS said:


> *I'm sorry for HAVING A LIFE Renegade. We can't all be like you now can we* :side:
> ​
> *Gameweek 10 Results​*
> 
> ...


uwotm8, you had a whole week, get your shit together son 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> uwotm8, you had a whole week, get your shit together son 8*D


Some of us have work to go to and people that wanna see and spend time with us. Maybe you can spend all week on the interwebs but i can't :mj


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-0 Swansea City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Leicester City 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
West Bromwich Albion 0-2 Chelsea
Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle United
Watford 2-1 West Ham United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Stoke City


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Brighton 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Brighton 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-0 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 4-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Brighton 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arsenal 1-5 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 0-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-1 Everton
Leicester 2-1 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-1 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 West Ham
Brighton 1-0 Stoke


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Arsenal 1-3 Tottenham double points
Bournemouth 1-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 3-0 Everton
Leicester 2-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-1 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 West Ham
Brighton 0-0 Stoke


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Sad I missed out on this :jose


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 4-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 West Ham
Brighton 1-1 Stoke


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Arsenal 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-2 West Ham
Brighton 1-1 Stoke


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arsenal 1-3 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 0-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 5-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Brighton 0-0 Stoke


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Arsenal 1-3 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Leicester 2-2 Man City
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Brighton 0-0 Stoke


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 12
*Arsenal* 2-1 Tottenham _*Double Points*_
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Burnley* 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Leicester 1-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Newcastle
*Watford* 2-0 West Ham
*Brighton* 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 1-2 Tottenham *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 0-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-1 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-1 West Ham
Brighton 0-2 Stoke


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 1-3 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-2 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 4-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Brighton 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 West Ham
Brighton 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Huddersfield*
*Burnley* 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Everton*
Leicester 1-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Man Utd* 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 0-0 West Ham
*Brighton* 1-0 Stoke


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Arsenal 1-*2 Tottenham*
*Bournemouth 1-1 Huddersfield*
*Burnley 1*-0 Swansea
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton*
Leicester 1-*4 Man City*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Man Utd 2*-0 Newcastle
*Watford 1*-0 West Ham
*Brighton 1*-0 Stoke


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 0-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Leicester 1-4 Man City
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Brighton 1-1 Stoke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 11 Results​*


> Foreshadowed	12
> Rowdy Yates	12
> 
> Jaxx	10
> ...



*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	95
> 
> Foreshadowed	92
> 
> ...


Saturday mornings are somehow becoming my default time to do this thing :hmm

Anyway solid stuff all around. Quite a few guys gained a ton of points for City/Arsenal (lolArsenal)

On to the next week! 

Arsenal 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 West Ham
Brighton 1-1 Stoke​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Arsenal 0-2 *Spurs **Double Points*
*Bournemouth *2-1 Huddersfield
*Burnley *1-0 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-0 Everton
Leicester 1-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool *2-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Man Utd* 4-0 Newcastle
*Watford *1-0 West Ham
Brighton 0-0 Stoke


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Forgot to predict the double pointer again, dammit.

Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-1 Swansea
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-0 West Ham
Brighton 1-1 Stoke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 12 Results*​


> Joel	14
> 
> wkdsoul	13
> 
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	106
> 
> Foreshadowed	99
> 
> ...


Getting it done early for once. Suck it Renegade ositivity 

Solid week all around and by the looks of things everyone but Farhan should really make it through to the next round of elimination with ease (unless someone has an awful week this week) 

FYI West Ham/Leicester is a Friday game so gogogo 

*Gameweek 13*
West Ham vs Leicester
Crystal Palace vs Stoke
Manchester United v Brighton
Newcastle v Watford
Spurs v West Brom
Swansea v Bournemouth
Liverpool v Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton v Everton
Burnley v Arsenal
Huddersfield v Man City
​


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Catch me if you can :torres

West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 4-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Spurs 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 1-0 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-3 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 1-3 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
Spurs 4-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 0-1 Everton
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-5 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Brighton
Newcastle 0-1 Watford
Spurs 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points* ( :mj2)
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-4 Man City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 2-3 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Stoke
*Manchester United* 2-0 Brighton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Watford
*Spurs* 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Burnley 0-1 *Arsenal*
Huddersfield 0-4 *Man City*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Stoke
Manchester United 4-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 Watford
Spurs 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 0-0 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-3 Man City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Spurs 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-3 Man City


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

West Ham 0-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Manchester United 4-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-2 Watford
Spurs 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 1-0 Everton
Burnley 1-0 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-3 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 13
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Stoke
*Manchester United* 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 *Watford*
*Spurs* 5-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 1-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-3 *Chelsea* _*Double Points*_
Southampton 1-1 Everton
*Burnley* 2-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-4 *Man City*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 13
West Ham 2-3 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-2 Watford
Spurs 4-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-4 Man City


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 13
West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 0-1 Watford
Spurs 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-3 Man City


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 13
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Spurs 4-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-6 Man City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-2 Watford
Spurs 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points* (Yes I have that little faith)
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Burnley 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-4 Man City


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
Spurs 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 0-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 1-0 Everton
Burnley 2-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-3 Man City


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
Spurs 4-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 2-1 Everton
Burnley 0-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-3 Man City


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

West Ham 1-*2 Leicester*
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke*
*Manchester United 2*-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-*2 Watford*
*Spurs 2*-0 West Brom
Swansea 0-*1 Bournemouth*
Liverpool 1-*2 Chelsea* *Double Points*
*Southampton 2*-0 Everton
Burnley 1-*2 Arsenal*
Huddersfield 0-*3 Man City*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Ham 1-3 *Leicester*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Stoke*
*Manchester United* 4-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
*Spurs *2-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 Bournemouth
*Liverpool *3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Southampton *1-0 Everton
*Burnley *1-0 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-3 *Man City*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

forgot the West Ham game was early 

Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke
Manchester United 3-1 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Spurs 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 1-0 Everton
Burnley 0-3 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-4 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Stoke
Manchester United 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-2 Watford
Spurs 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Burnley 0-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-3 Man City


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke
Manchester United 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-0 Watford
Spurs 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Southampton 1-0 Everton
Burnley 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 13 Results​*


> Destiny	13
> 
> Even Flow	8
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	112
> 
> Foreshadowed	105
> 
> ...




Slow week all around (Unless your name is Destiny)

Right pretty much every is through but for the last few guys you have to get 80 points to make it through to the next round. Everyone else is aiming for 115 points by the New Year and then we switch the game up. 

Midweek games this week so straight into predicting again. gogogo
*
Gameweek 14*
Brighton vs Crystal Palace
Leicester vs Spurs
Watford vs Man Utd
West Brom vs Newcastle
Arsenal vs Huddersfield
Bournemouth vs Burnley
Chelsea vs Swansea
Everton vs 0West Ham
Man City vs Southampton
Stoke vs Liverpool
​


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 14
Brighton 0 2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2 2 Spurs
Watford 1 2 Man Utd
West Brom 1 1 Newcastle
Arsenal 1 1 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 0 1 Burnley
Chelsea 2 0 Swansea
Everton 1 2 West Ham
Man City 3 0 Southampton
Stoke 1 3Liverpool


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brighton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-3 Spurs
Watford 2-2 Man Utd
West Brom 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 Swansea
Everton 2-3 West Ham
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Stoke 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Watford 0-2 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Brighton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Watford 2-1 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Brighton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-3 *Spurs*
Watford 0-3 *Man Utd*
*West Brom* 1-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal* 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 0-1 *Burnley*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 West Ham
*Man City* 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brighton 2-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 0-3 Spurs
Watford 2-1 Man Utd
West Brom 0-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Man City 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brighton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-3 Spurs
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-2 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 Swansea
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 14*
*Brighton *1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-1 Spurs
Watford 1-2 *Man Utd*
West Brom 0-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal *2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-2 *Burnley*
*Chelsea *2-0 Swansea
Everton 2-2 West Ham
*Man City* 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 2-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-2 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brighton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-3 Spurs
Watford 2-2 Man Utd
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 0-2 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 0-1 West Ham
Man City 5-1 Southampton
Stoke 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 14
Brighton 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Leicester 0-3 *Spurs*
Watford 1-2 *Man Utd*
*West Brom* 1-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal* 3-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 0-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 4-0 Swansea
Everton 1-2 *West Ham*
*Man City* 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 2-4 *Liverpool*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brighton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Watford 2-1 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-1 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 0-2 Spurs
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
West Brom 2-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 Swansea
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brighton 2-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Watford 0-2 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Brighton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-3 Spurs
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-2 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Man City 4-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 0-2 Spurs
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
West Brom 0-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Everton 2-2 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-4 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Brighton 2*-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-*2 Spurs*
*Watford 2-2 Man Utd*
*West Brom 1*-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal 3*-0 Huddersfield
*Bournemouth 1-1 Burnley*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Swansea
Everton 1-*2 West Ham*
*Man City 2*-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Watford 0-1 Man Utd
West Brom 1-0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Everton 1-2 West Ham
Man City 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brighton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Leicester 1-2 *Spurs*
Watford 0-2 *Man Utd*
*West Brom* 1-0 Newcastle
*Arsenal* 2-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 0-1 *Burnley*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Swansea
*Everton* 2-1 West Ham
*Man City* 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 15*

Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
Brighton 0-3 Liverpool
Watford 0-1 Tottenham
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 15*

Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Brighton 0-4 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-0 Southampton
Man City 4-0 West Ham


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-0 Swansea
Brighton 1-3 Liverpool
Watford 1-3 Tottenham
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Swansea
Brighton 1-1 Liverpool
Watford 2-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Swansea
Brighton 1-3 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Man City 5-0 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Chelsea* 3-1 Newcastle
*Stoke* 2-1 Swansea
Brighton 0-2 *Liverpool*
Watford 0-3 *Tottenham*
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton* 3-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
*Arsenal* 2-0 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-0 Southampton
*Man City* 4-0 West Ham


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 15

Chelsea 3-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Swansea
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 0-1 Burnley
Arsenal 0-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-0 Southampton
Man City 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Swansea
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Watford 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 0-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Man City 5-0 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Swansea
Brighton 1-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-2 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 15
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-2 *Swansea*
Brighton 1-3 *Liverpool*
Watford 1-2 *Tottenham*
West Brom 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Everton* 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Man Utd _*Double Points*_
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Southampton
*Man City* 5-0 West Ham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 Swansea
Brighton 1-3 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 5-0 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Watford 2-3 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 West Ham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-0 Swansea
Brighton 1-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-2 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Southampton
Man City 4-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall be calculating a lil later 

Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-2 Swansea
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 0-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Man City 2-0 West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea *4-0 Newcastle
*Stoke *1-0 Swansea
Brighton 0-3 *Liverpool*
Watford 1-1 Tottenham
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton *1-0 Huddersfield
*Leicester *1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Bournemouth *2-1 Southampton
*Man City* 6-0 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Stoke 0-*1 Swansea*
Brighton 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Watford 2-2 Tottenham*
*West Brom 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Everton 2*-0 Huddersfield
*Leicester 2*-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-*2 Man Utd*
*Bournemouth 2*-0 Southampton
*Man City 4*-0 West Ham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Stoke 2-1 Swansea
Brighton 1-2 Liverpool
Watford 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 14 Results*​


> Jaxx	9
> Vader	9
> The Monster	9
> Aizen	9
> ...



*Gameweek 15 Results*​


> seabs	13
> 
> Foreshadowed	11
> Even Flow	11
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	127
> 
> seabs	122
> 
> ...


All up to date now and 2 people lighter. 

Seabs in 2nd place :hmm: Jaxx pls don't lose top spot to him. K thx. 

For those yet to achieve it 115 points is the goal heading towards the New Year.

*Gameweek 16*
West Ham Vs Chelsea
Burnley vs Watford
Crystal Palace vs Bournemouth
Huddersfield vs Brighton
Spurs vs Stoke
Swansea vs West Brom
Newcastle vs Leicester
Southampton vs Arsenal
Liverpool vs Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd vs Man City *Double Points*
​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*These posts everytime I have a good week are flat out disgusting. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *These posts everytime I have a good week are flat out disgusting. *


If thats how you feel maybe you should boycott this whole thing then :draper2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-0 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-0 West Brom
Newcastle 1-0 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Thought my midweek score would be a bit shit :lol

West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Newcastle 1-3 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 4-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

West Ham 0-3 Chelsea
Burnley 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-2 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Newcastle 0-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 0-3 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 16
West Ham 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Burnley* 2-1 Watford
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
*Spurs* 4-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Everton _*Double Points*_
*Man Utd* 2-1 Man City _*Double Points*_


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-0 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 2-1 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 4-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

West Ham 0-3 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

West Ham 0-3 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-0 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 West Brom
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-3 Brighton
Spurs 3-0 Stoke
Swansea 0-2 West Brom
Newcastle 0-1 Leicester
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-0 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Newcastle 0-2 Leicester
Southampton 2-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

West Ham 0-*3 Chelsea*
*Burnley 1-1 Watford*
*Crystal Palace 2*-0 Bournemouth
*Huddersfield 2*-0 Brighton
*Spurs 2*-1 Stoke
*Swansea 1*-0 West Brom
Newcastle 0-*2 Leicester*
Southampton 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 1-*2 Man City* *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Ham 0-3 *Chelsea*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
*Huddersfield *2-1 Brighton
*Spurs *2-1 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 1-2 *Leicester*
Southampton 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool *4-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Burnley 1-1 Watford
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Brighton
*Spurs* 3-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Southampton 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Everton *Double Points*
*Man Utd* 1-0 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Burnley 1-2 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 2 1 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Newcastle 2 1 Leicester
Southampton 1 1 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-0 Everton *Double Points*
Man Utd 2 1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I missed the first game, but nobody predicted Chelsea losing (and I certainly wouldn't have), so no loss here at least.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck.

Man Utd 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Curry said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Man Utd 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


:clap

You managed to get more points than me (and probably some others as well).


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom 
Man Utd 2-0 Bournemouth 
Spurs 2-0 Brighton 
West Ham 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Burnley* 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Watford*
Huddersfield 0-2 *Chelsea*
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 *Leicester*
Swansea 0-2 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Brom
*Man Utd* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 16 Results*​


> TheFreeMan	14
> 
> Jaxx	10
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	137
> 
> seabs	126
> 
> ...


Jaxx can you stop GOATing already pls. Give us a chance at least.
Fuck 

Also lol at Curry missing 90% of the week and still getting the 4th highest score of the week. Pool, Arsenal & Chelsea WOATing this week messed a lot of people up. 

Game night again tomorrow so get on it people

*Gameweek 16*
Burnley 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Man Utd 2-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 0-1 Arsenal​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 17
*Burnley* 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Watford*
Huddersfield 0-3 *Chelsea*
Newcastle 0-1 *Everton*
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-4 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Brom
*Man Utd* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs* 4-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Burnley 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom 
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth 
Spurs 3-0 Brighton 
West Ham 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gameweek 17
Burnley 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Huddersfield 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-4 Man City
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Man Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 17
Burnley 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man Utd 3-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 16*
*Burnley *1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Watford*
Huddersfield 1-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool *2-0 West Brom
*Man Utd* 4-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs *3-0 Brighton
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Burnley 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Man Utd 3-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

From a quick glance I got 5 points, not 3.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Burnley 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Watford
Huddersfield 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-0 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-2 Everton
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Man Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Burnley *1-0* Stoke
Crystal Palace *2-1* Watford
Huddersfield *0-2* Chelsea
Newcastle *1-2* Everton
Southampton *1-1* Leicester
Swansea *1-2* Man City
Liverpool *2-0* West Brom
Man Utd *1-0* Bournemouth
Spurs *1-0* Brighton
West Ham *1-2* Arsenal


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Burnley 2*-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Watford*
Huddersfield 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Newcastle 2-2 Everton*
Southampton 0-*1 Leicester*
Swansea 0-*3 Man City*
*Liverpool 2*-0 West Brom
*Man Utd 2*-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs 4*-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-*2 Arsenal*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Burnley 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford
Huddersfield 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-0 Everton
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 2-0 Stoke	
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 2-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Man Utd 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Burnley *1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Watford*
Huddersfield 1-2 *Chelsea*
Newcastle 0-1 *Everton*
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool *4-0 West Brom
*Man Utd* 4-0 Bournemouth
*Spurs *2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Newcastle 1 1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Leicester
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Liverpool 3 1 West Brom
Man Utd 2 0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3 2 Brighton
West Ham 3 1 Arsenal


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-0 West Ham
Watford 3-0 Huddersfield
Man City 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 0-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Leicester 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Swansea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Leicester 3-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Man City 1-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Watford 1-0 Huddersfield
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 4-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-1 Huddersfield
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Leciester 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-1 Huddersfield
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 2-4 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-0 West Ham
Watford 2-2 Huddersfield
Man City 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Leicester* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-2 *Burnley*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
*Watford* 1-0 Huddersfield
*Man City* 3-0 Tottenham
West Brom 0-3 *Man Utd*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Leciester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 2-2 West Ham
Watford 3-1 Huddersfield
Man City 4-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 2-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 18
*Leicester* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 *Burnley*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 *West Ham*
*Watford* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Man City* 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-1 Swansea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Leicester 3-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-2 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Man City 2-1 Spurs
West Brom 0-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 3-0 Swansea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Leicester 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal 2*-0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-*1 Burnley*
*Chelsea 3*-1 Southampton
*Stoke 1-1 West Ham*
*Watford 2*-0 Huddersfield
*Man City 3*-2 Spurs
West Brom 0-*1 Man Utd*
Bournemouth 0-*3 Liverpool*
*Everton 2*-0 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 17 Results*​


> Erik.	13
> 
> seabs	12
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	142
> 
> seabs	138
> 
> ...


Seabs closing the gap on Jaxx this week (Not sure if a Yay or Nay :hmm 

Good stuff from Erik. too to come off the bottom of the table. 

Right boys. 4 remaining weeks to get as much points as possible, In January we switch the game up. 

*Gameweek 18 *
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Watford 2-1 Huddersfield
Man City 2-1 Spurs
West Brom 0-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea
​


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leicester 3-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Man City 4-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 4-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 2-1 West Ham
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Leicester *2-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal *3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-2 *Burnley*
*Chelsea *2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
*Watford *2-0 Huddersfield
*Man City* 4-1 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 *Man Utd*
Bournemouth 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton *2-0 Swansea


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 1 0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-2 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Watford 3 0 Huddersfield
Man City 2 1 Tottenham
West Brom 0 1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 2 3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wait City/Spurs was a double pointer surely? 

:threat*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

seabs said:


> *Wait City/Spurs was a double pointer surely?
> 
> :threat*


I know right....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Wait City/Spurs was a double pointer surely?
> 
> :threat*


Surely the 2nd biggest club in Manchester vs the 3rd in London should not warrant double points


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah it was a double pointer for sure.

Shall calculate either tonight or first thing in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-2 Tottenham
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-2 Watford
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Leicester 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Arsenal 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 0-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-3 Watford
Man City 5-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-2 West Brom
West Ham 0-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Tottenham
Leicester 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-3 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Man City 5-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-2 Tottenham
Leicester 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Arsenal 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-2 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 2-1 Tottenham
Leicester 2-3 Man Utd


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
Brighton 1-1 Watford
*Man City* 4-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton *1-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
*West Ham* 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Burnley *1-0 Tottenham
Leicester 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 19
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
*Everton* 2-1 Chelsea
Brighton 1-2 *Watford*
*Man City* 5-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 0-1 *West Brom*
*West Ham* 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-2 *Tottenham*
Leicester 1-3 *Man Utd*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 0-0 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Tottenham
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Arsenal 1-*2 Liverpool* *Double Points*
Everton 1-*2 Chelsea*
*Brighton 2*-0 Watford
*Man City 4*-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton 1-1 Huddersfield*
*Stoke 1-1 West Brom*
*West Ham 2*-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-*2 Crystal Palace*
*Burnley 1-1 Tottenham*
Leicester 1-*2 Man Utd*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arsenal 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2.Chelsea
Brighton 0-0 Watford
Man City.2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton.1-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 0-0 Crystal Palace
Burnley.1-0 Tottenham
Leicester 0-2.Man Utd

Gonna have to predict in advance for the boxing day and the couple after too as I'm.away this Christmas.

Tottenham 2-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Palace 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-3 Chelsea
Brighton 1-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-1 Tottenham
Leicester 2-4 Man Utd


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 2-0 Watford
Man City 3-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-2 Tottenham
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 0-2 Tottenham
Leicester 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Arsenal 1-2 *Liverpool **Double Points*
Everton 1-3 *Chelsea*
Brighton 2-2 Watford
*Man City* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Southampton* 1-0 Huddersfield
*Stoke* 1-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 1-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Burnley* 2-1 Tottenham
Leicester 1-3 *Man Utd*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1 3 Chelsea
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Man City 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 0 0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-2 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-4 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Tottenham
Leicester 3-2 Man Utd


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Brighton 1-2 Watford
Man City 5-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 18 Results*​


> Destiny	11
> 
> Foreshadowed	10
> BigDaveBatista	10
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	149
> 
> seabs	145
> 
> ...


Solid Enough week all around. Seabs still hot on Jaxx's tail (will it be his year)

Right I suggest people do the boxing day fixtures ASAP. Naturally over the weekend and obviously Monday you guys will probably be busy so best to get it out the way so you dont forget. 


*Gameweek 19*
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Brighton 0-1 Watford
Man City 3-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Leicester 0-1 Man Utd

*Gameweek 20*

Tottenham 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-0 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 0-1 Arsenal​


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I got 13 points last week @CGS

Leicester 3-0 Crystal Palace - O Points
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle - 1 Point
Brighton 1-1 Burnley - 1 Point
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton - 1 Point
Stoke 1-2 West Ham - 1 Point
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield - 0 Points
Man City 4-1 Tottenham - 6 Points
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd - 1 Point
Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool - 1 Point
Everton 2-0 Swansea - 1 Point

Adds upto 13 not 9.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tottenham* 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 *West Ham*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Brighton
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Stoke
*Man Utd* 4-2 Burnley
Watford 1-3 *Leicester*
West Brom 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham 1-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Brighton 1-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Crystal Palace
Burnley 1-1 Spurs
Leicester 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tottenham 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Watford 2-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea 
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shaking my god damn head. I level up with Jaxx to go top and he ROBS me of 4 points. 

Let's see what he does to hold me back again this week :evil *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tottenham 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 1-0 Burnley
Watford 1-1 Leicester
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 1-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gameweek 20

Tottenham 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tottenham 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 1-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Gameweek 20

*Tottenham 4*-0 Southampton
*Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Brighton
*Huddersfield 1-1 Stoke*
*Man Utd 1*-0 Burnley
Watford 1-*2 Leicester*
West Brom 0-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 1-*3 Man City*
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Arsenal*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tottenham *2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-1 *West Ham*
*Chelsea *3-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Stoke
*Man Utd* 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-2 *Leicester*
West Brom 0-1 *Everton*
*Liverpool *5-0 Swansea
Newcastle 0-3 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Tottenham 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 0-0 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Watford 1-3 Leicester
West Brom 0- Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 0-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Watford 0-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 20
*Tottenham* 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
*Chelsea* 2-0 Brighton
*Huddersfield* 3-1 Stoke
*Man Utd* 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-3 *Leicester*
West Brom 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 5-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-4 *Man City*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 20
Tottenham 3-1 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-3 Leicester
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tottenham 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Watford 1-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 5-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1Arsenal


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Spurs 2-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Watford 0-2 Leicester
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-2 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Watford 2-1 Leicester
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea 
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Tottenham 3-0 Southampton
Bournemouth 3-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 2 0 Stoke
Man Utd 2 1 Burnley
Watford 1 2 Leicester
West Brom 2 2 Everton
Liverpool 4 1 Swansea 
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Shaking my god damn head. I level up with Jaxx to go top and he ROBS me of 4 points.
> 
> Let's see what he does to hold me back again this week :evil *












Table updated. Only major change is that Seabs is indeed now joint top


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just did Week 19 and we officially have a new leader at the top


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 19 Results*​


> seabs	8
> Erik.	8
> 
> Joel	7
> ...


*Gameweek 20 Results*​


> Rowdy Yates	11
> TheFreeMan	11
> 
> CGS	10
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> seabs	167
> 
> Jaxx	157
> 
> ...


Fucking Seabs









Once again i recommened doing the next 2 gameweeks together considering the tight deadlines over the New year period. Points are valuable going into January so you will want to give yourself the best possible chance of going far in this. 

*Gameweek 21*
Bournemouth vs Everton
Chelsea vs Stoke
Huddersfield vs Burnley
Liverpool vs Leicester
Newcastle vs Brighton
Watford vs Swansea
Man Utd vs Southampton
Crystal Palace vs Man City
West Brom vs Arsenal

*Gameweek 22*
Brighton vs Bournemouth
Burnley vs Liverpool
Leicester vs Huddersfield
Stoke vs Newcastle
Everton vs Man Utd
Southampton vs Crystal Palace
Swansea vs Spurs
West Ham vs West Brom
Man City vs Watford
Arsenal vs Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs vs West Ham​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 21*
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 2-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
Watford 1-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-4 Man City
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal

*Gameweek 22*
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Spurs
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Watford
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 West Ham

wait... how are West Ham and Spurs playing twice against different teams? I'm confused


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 21*
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 4-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Watford 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 1-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-3 Man City
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal

*Gameweek 22*
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-0 Man Utd
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-6 Spurs
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Man City 4-1 Watford
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 21
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 4-0 Leicester
Newcastle 2-0 Brighton
Watford 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Man City
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal

Gameweek 22
Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Southampton 2-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Man City 4-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-1 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Watford 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 1-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal

Gameweek 22
Brighton 1-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-0 Liverpool
Leicester 2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Spurs
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Man City 2-1 Watford
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 2-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> *Gameweek 21*
> Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
> Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
> Huddersfield 2-1 Burnley
> ...


They were supposed to be playing each other on Sunday in the late kick off but it got rescheduled to Thursday. Mostly because it NYE and London tends to shut down a bunch of routes at like 7/8pm to make it easier for the fireworks to happen. So thousands of fans along with thousands of revellers all travelling through London at the same time and not nearly enough police to monitor things would have created the perfect hub for trouble.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 21
Bournemouth 0-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-0 Burnley
*Liverpool* 3-1 Leicester
*Newcastle* 1-0 Brighton
*Watford* 2-1 Swansea
*Man Utd* 3-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Man City*
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 21*

Bournemouth 1-*2 Everton*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Stoke
*Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley*
*Liverpool 2-2 Leicester*
*Newcastle 1*-0 Brighton
*Watford 1*-0 Swansea
*Man Utd 2*-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Man City*
West Brom 1-*2 Arsenal*

*Gameweek 22*

*Brighton 1*-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-*1 Liverpool*
*Leicester 2*-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Everton 1-1 Man Utd*
Southampton 1-*2 Crystal Palace*
Swansea 0-*4 Spurs*
*West Ham 2*-0 West Brom
*Man City 4*-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-*2 Chelsea* *Double Points*
*Spurs 2*-1 West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*When I inevitably win this year I wan't my reward to be that CGS has to show me nothing but respect during next year's game. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 21*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea *2-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-0 Burnley
*Liverpool *3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Swansea
*Man Utd* 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-5 *Man City*
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*

*Gameweek 22*
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
*Burnley *1-0 Liverpool
*Leicester *2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Southampton *1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 *Spurs*
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
*Man City* 4-2 Watford
Arsenal 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*
*Spurs *3-1 West Ham


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Gameweek 21*
Bournemouth 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-0 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal

*Gameweek 22*
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Spurs
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Man City 4-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 2-0 West Ham


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Gameweek 21*
Bournemouth 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-0 Burnley
Liverpool 3-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal

*Gameweek 22*
Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-3 Man Utd
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Spurs
West Ham 3-0 West Brom
Man City 6-0 Watford
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 21
Bournemouth 0-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-0 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal

Gameweek 22
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Spurs
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Man City 4-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-3 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 3-2 West Ham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke
Huddersfield 2-1 Burnley
Liverpool 4-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Brighton
Watford 3-1 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
Watford 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *When I inevitably win this year I wan't my reward to be that CGS has to show me nothing but respect during next year's game. *













Gameweek 21
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 1-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-3 Man City
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal

Gameweek 22
Brighton 0-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 Spurs
West Ham 2-1 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 21
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-0 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal

Gameweek 22
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-1 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Southampton 2-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Spurs
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Watford
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 2-0 West Ham


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Gameweek 21
Bournemouth 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-1 Burnley
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-0 Brighton
Watford 3-1 Swansea
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Man City
West Brom 2-1 Arsenal

Gameweek 22
Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-3 Liverpool
Leicester 2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Southampton 2-3 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Spurs
West Ham 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-1 Watford
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 3- 0 West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


>


*Vintage CGS :cole*

*Gameweek 21*
Bournemouth 0-1 *Everton*
*Chelsea *3-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-1 *Burnley*
*Liverpool *4-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-0 Brighton
*Watford *2-1 Swansea
*Man Utd* 3-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Man City*
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*

*Gameweek **22*
*Brighton *1-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Leicester *2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 0-2 *Man Utd*
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 *Spurs*
*West Ham* 2-0 West Brom
*Man City* 4-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-2 *Chelsea **Double Points*
*Spurs *2-1 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 21
Bournemouth 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 0-0 Burnley
Liverpool 4-1 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Brighton
Watford 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal

Gameweek 22
Brighton 2-2 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-1 Huddersfield
Stoke 0-0 Newcastle
Everton 3-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-4 Spurs
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Man City 2-0 Watford
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Gameweek 21*

Bournemouth 1-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
*Liverpool* 3-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-0 Brighton
*Watford* 2-1 Swansea
*Man Utd* 3-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-4 *Man City*
West Brom 2-4 *Arsenal*

*Gameweek 22*

*Brighton* 1-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Leicester* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Stoke* 2-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-4 *Man Utd*
*Southampton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-4 *Spurs*
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
*Man City* 3-0 Watford
Arsenal 2-3 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
*Spurs* 4-1 West Ham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 Spurs
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 22
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Leicester* 2-0 Huddersfield
Stoke 2-2 Newcastle
*Everton* 1-0 Man Utd
Southampton 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
Swansea 1-2 *Spurs*
*West Ham* 2-0 West Brom
*Man City* 6-0 Watford
Arsenal 0-2 *Chelsea* _*Double Points*_
*Spurs* 3-2 West Ham


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Spurs
West Ham 2-1 West Brom
Man City 2-0 Watford
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Spurs 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chelsea 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-0 West Ham
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Watford 2-2 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Brighton
Tottenham 3-1 Everton
Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-1 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 21 Results​*


> Vader	8
> 
> Punkhead	6
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 22 Results​*


> Destiny	17
> 
> The Monster	14
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> seabs	180
> 
> Jaxx	174
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Boys (Still counts 10 days in right? :side:

And with the new year brings upon new changes to the game. So going forward. From Jan - March the bottom 2 guys will be eliminated *each month*. Then in April the bottom 2 guys will be eliminated *each week*. Anyone left in May will battle it out for the crown (not seabs pls) 

Right lets get to it then 

*Gameweek 23 *
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-0 Swansea
Watford 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 1-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 1-0 Stoke
​


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 23 
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-0 Swansea
Watford 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Everton
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 0-2 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 3-0 Stoke


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-2 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
Watford 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-3 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
Watford 3-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-1 Everton
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 3-0 Stoke


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Watford 2-0 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Brighton
Spurs 3-0 Everton
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea 3-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Watford 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Chelsea* 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-2 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 West Ham
*Newcastle* 2-1 Swansea
*Watford* 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
*Spurs* 4-0 Everton
Bournemouth 1-3 *Arsenal*
Liverpool 3-4 *Man City* *Double Points*
*Man Utd* 4-0 Stoke


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-0 West Ham
Newcastle 0-0 Swansea
Watford 1-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Everton
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-2 Man City *Double Points*
Man Utd 5-0 Stoke


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-0 West Ham
Newcastle 1-0 Swansea
Watford 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Man Utd 3-0 Stoke


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 23 
Chelsea 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-0 Swansea
Watford 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 2-0 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-2 West Ham
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
Watford 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Watford 1-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 23
*Chelsea* 2-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Burnley*
Huddersfield 1-1 West Ham
*Newcastle* 2-0 Swansea
*Watford* 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Brighton
*Spurs* 3-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-3 *Arsenal*
Liverpool 2-3 *Man City* _*Double Points*_
*Man Utd* 3-0 Stoke


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chelsea 3-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 2-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
Watford 2-1 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Brighton
Spurs 3-0 Everton
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points* 
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 23*

*Chelsea 2*-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley*
*Huddersfield 1*-0 West Ham
*Newcastle 2*-0 Swansea
Watford 0-*1 Southampton*
West Brom 0-*1 Brighton*
*Spurs 3*-1 Everton
Bournemouth 1-*2 Arsenal*
Liverpool 2-*3 Man City* *Double Points*
*Man Utd 2*-0 Stoke


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea *3-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Burnley*
Huddersfield 1-1 West Ham
*Newcastle *1-0 Swansea
*Watford *2-0 Southampton
West Brom 0-0 Brighton
*Spurs *2-0 Everton
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal*
Liverpool 1-3 *Man City* *Double Points*
*Man Utd* 4-0 Stoke


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-3 Man Utd
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Brighton 0-1 Chelsea
West Ham 3-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-5 Liverpool


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Brighton 1-1 Chelsea
West Ham 2-2 Bournemouth
Everton 1-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-3 Man Utd
Leicester 3-0 Watford
Stoke 0-0 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Southampton 0-4 Tottenham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 1-3 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 1-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-3 *Man Utd*
*Leicester* 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-3 *Huddersfield*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 4-1 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 *Tottenham*
Swansea 1-4 *Liverpool*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-0 West Brom
Burnley 0-2 Man Utd
Leicester 1-0 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brighton 0-3 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 0-1 Man Utd
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 4-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 5-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-3 Tottenham
Swansea 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't know if I am still in following the last round but here's my predictions just in case.

Brighton *1-1* Chelsea
West Ham *1-0* Bournemouth
Everton *2-0* West Brom
Burnley *0-1* Man Utd
Leicester *1-1* Watford
Stoke *1-0* Huddersfield
Arsenal *2-1* Crystal Palace
Man City *2-0* Newcastle
Southampton *1-3* Tottenham
Swansea *1-3* Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 24
Brighton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Leicester* 3-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield
*Arsenal* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-3 *Tottenham*
Swansea 0-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Brighton 0-0 Chelsea
West Ham 1-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-2 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 3-1 Watford
Stoke 2-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Tottenham
Swansea 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 3-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-2 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham
Swansea 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-0 West Brom
Burnley 0-2 Man Utd
Leicester 3-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Spurs
Swansea 1-4 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brighton 0-*2 Chelsea*
*West Ham 2*-1 Bournemouth
*Everton 2*-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-*1 Man Utd*
*Leicester 2*-1 Watford
*Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City 4*-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-*2 Spurs*
Swansea 1-*4 Liverpool*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Burnley 0-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-2 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Spurs
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-1 Man Utd
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Stoke 2-0 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 5-0 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Brighton 0-1 *Chelsea*
*West Ham* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Everton *1-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Leicester* 3-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield
*Arsenal *2-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-2 *Tottenham*
Swansea 0-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shall do the additions in a mo 

Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Stoke 1-0 Huddersfield
Arsenal 1-1 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-2 Tottenham
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

West Ham 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 3-1 Watford
Stoke 1-1 Huddersfield
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-3 Tottenham
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 25:

Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham 0-0 Crystal Palace 
Huddersfield 0-3 Chelsea 
‪Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 0-2 Leicester City
Newcastle United 0-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Manchester City 3-1 West Bromwich Albion
Stoke City 1-1 Watford
Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Manchester United *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 25
Swansea 1-4 *Arsenal*
West Ham 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Huddersfield 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Everton* 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-0 Brighton
*Man City* 4-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd _*Double Points*_
*Stoke* 2-1 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-2 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Man City 3-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 2-1 Watford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
West Ham 2-2 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Brighton
Man City 4-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-0 Watford


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 2-2 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Brighton
Man City 3-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-0 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
*West Ham* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
*Southampton* 2-0 Brighton
*Man City* 3-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-3 *Man Utd* *Double Points*
Stoke 2-2 Watford


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 Brighton
Man City 3-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 2-1 Watford


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Man City 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 2-2 Watford


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea *2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 0-1 *Leicester*
Newcastle 0-1 *Burnley*
*Southampton *1-0 Brighton
*Man City* 4-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-1 Watford


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Everton 2-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Man City 4-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd
Stoke 1-0 Watford


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 4-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Burnley
Southampton 0-0 Brighton
Man City 4-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-1 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I promise this is coming :side:

Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Man City 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-1 Watford


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Brighton
Man City 3-1 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-2 Watford


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
West Ham 2-2 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Everton 1-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Man City 4-0 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 1-1 Watford


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> I promise this is coming :side:


*The amount of time I've had a guy say that to me and not deliver. *


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-0 Bournemouth
*Everton 1*-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-*1 Burnley*
*Southampton 2*-0 Brighton
*Man City 4*-0 West Brom
*Spurs 2*-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
*Stoke 2*-1 Watford


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Everton 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Brighton
Man City 5-0 West Brom
Spurs 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Stoke 0-1 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 0-3 Manchester City
AFC Bournemouth 2-0 Stoke City
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-0 West Ham United
Leicester City 3-1 Swansea City
Manchester United 3-0 Huddersfield Town
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle United
Liverpool 3-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Burnley 0-2 *Man City*
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Stoke
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Swansea
*Man Utd* 4-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Everton
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
*Liverpool* 2-1 Tottenham
Watford 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Burnley 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Stoke
Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 6-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham
Watford 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke City
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-0 West Ham United
Leicester City 1-0 Swansea City
Manchester United 4-0 Huddersfield Town
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle United
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Burnley 0-1 Manchester City
AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke City
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 West Ham United
Leicester City 2-0 Swansea City
Manchester United 3-0 Huddersfield Town
West Bromwich Albion 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle United
Liverpool 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Watford 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke
Brighton 0-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham
Watford 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 26
Burnley 0-3 *Manchester City*
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke City
*Brighton & Hove Albion* 2-0 West Ham United
Leicester City 0-0 Swansea City
*Manchester United* 2-0 Huddersfield Town
*West Bromwich Albion* 1-0 Southampton
*Arsenal* 4-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle United
*Liverpool* 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur _*Double Points_
Watford 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 0-2 Manchester City
AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Stoke City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 West Ham United
Leicester City 2-1 Swansea City
Manchester United 4-0 Huddersfield Town
West Bromwich Albion 0-0 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle United
Liverpool 3-2 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points
Watford 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Burnley 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 2-0 Stoke
Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 4-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham
Watford 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke
Brighton 2-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-2 Spurs 
Watford 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Burnley 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke
Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Spurs 
Watford 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 23 Results​


> Renegade	8
> The Monster	8
> Rowdy Yates	8
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 24 Results​*


> wkdsoul	12
> 
> Renegade	11
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 25 Results*​


> Jaxx	8
> seabs	8
> 
> Foreshadowed	7
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> seabs	195
> Jaxx	195
> 
> Destiny	185
> ...


Apologies for such a delay in this. But huge shoutout to @Rowdy Yates for giving me a hand with all o this (so if anything iswrong you can blame him :side 

Anyway Erik. and Curry are now both eliminated as we move into Feb. As its a short month there are only 3 gameweeks to get up the board. Keep up the momentum boys 

Burnley 0-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke
Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-1 Spurs *double points* 
Watford 1-2 Chelsea​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Burnley 0-2 *Man City*
*Bournemouth *1-0 Stoke
Brighton 0-1 *West Ham*
*Leicester *2-0 Swansea
*Man Utd* 4-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
*Arsenal *3-1 Everton
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
*Liverpool *3-1 Spurs **Double Points**
Watford 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Holy shit @CGS.

From Gameweek 23, I predicted Man United 3-0 Stoke bang on so you robbed me of 2 extra points. And you didn't even include me in Gameweek 25 (the last one) where I scored 8 points.

10 points, CGS. TEN POINTS YOU ARE ROBBING ME OF!






















*I will not blame Rowdy Yates for this as he's my pal*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:draper2


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Burnley 0-1 Man City
Bournemouth 2-2 Stoke
Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 1-1 Spurs *double points* 
Watford 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bournemouth 1-1 Stoke*
Brighton 0-*1 West Ham*
*Leicester 2*-0 Swansea
*Man Utd 2*-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 0-*1 Southampton*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Everton
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-*3 Spurs* *double points* 
Watford 1-*2 Chelsea*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bournemouth 2-1 Stoke
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-2 Spurs *double points* 
Watford 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
> West Ham 2-1 Crystal Palace
> *Huddersfield 0-3 Liverpool*
> Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
> ...


I actually got 9 points here, not 8. Cheers.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> Swansea 0-2 Arsenal
> West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace *+3*
> Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool *+1*
> Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
> ...


I got 9 points for week 25, not 7. Ta very muchly


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 26 Results*​


> Renegade	12
> 
> Joel	9
> 
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	201
> 
> seabs	198
> 
> ...


my score this week :mj2

Any wrong scores from the previous weeks have been changed and the table now reflects that (So stop ya bitching Joel :side 

At least seabs is off the top of the table again :hb

Right onto the next week! 

Gameweek 27
Spurs v Arsenal
Everton v Crystal Palace
Stoke v Brighton
Swansea v Burnley
West Ham v Watford
Man City v Leicester
Huddersfield v Bournemouth
Newcastle v Man Utd
Southampton v Liverpool
Chelsea v West Brom
​


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 27
Spurs 3-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Brighton
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Watford
Man City 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 Man Utd
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

coming home strong :fergie

assume Spurs/Arsenal is DOUBLE POINTS?

Spurs 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Brighton
Swansea 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Watford
Man City 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Southampton 2-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Double points are only reserved for the BIG teams. You really consider Arsenal a BIG team? :side: 

Spurs 1-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Brighton
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Watford
Man City 2-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Spurs 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Brighton
Swansea 2-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Watford
Man City 3-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-3 Man Utd
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Spurs* 2-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Brighton
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
*West Ham* 1-0 Watford
*Man City* 3-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Newcastle 0-2 *Man Utd*
Southampton 2-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 3-1 West Brom


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Spurs 3-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Brighton
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-2 Watford
Man City 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-3 Man Utd
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 27*
Spurs 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton *1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-0 Brighton
Swansea 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-2 Watford
*Man City* 2-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 *Man Utd*
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea *1-0 West Brom


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Spurs 3-2 Arsenal
Everton 0-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Brighton
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-2 Watford
Man City 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 West Brom


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-0 Brighton
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Watford
Man City 3-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-3 Man Utd
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Spurs 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Brighton
Swansea 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 3-1 Watford
Man City 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Crazy that the North London Derby is not double points...


Gameweek 27
Spurs 2-2 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 1-0 Brighton
Swansea 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Watford
*Man City* 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Newcastle 1-3 *Man Utd*
Southampton 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-1 West Brom


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Spurs 2-2 Arsenal*
*Everton 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Stoke 1*-0 Brighton
*Swansea 1-1 Burnley*
*West Ham 2*-0 Watford
*Man City 3*-2 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-*1 Bournemouth*
Newcastle 0-*2 Man Utd*
Southampton 1-*3 Liverpool*
*Chelsea 2*-0 West Brom


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I got 5 points on gameweek 26, CGS. 

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Brighton
Swansea 2-2 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Spurs 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-0 Brighton
Swansea 2-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Watford
Man City 3-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 2-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spurs *3-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 0-0 Brighton
*Swansea *2-1 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-1 Watford
*Man City* 4-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 *Bournemouth*
Newcastle 0-3 *Man Utd*
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Leicester 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Brighton 1-1 Swansea
Burnley 2-2 Southampton
Watford 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-3 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Leicester 3-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-0 Huddersfield
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Brighton 1-1 Swansea
Burnley 0-1 Southampton
Watford 2-3 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-2 Man City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Leicester* 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-1 *Newcastle*
Brighton 1-1 Swansea
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-0 Huddersfield
*Watford* 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-2 *Man City*

Man Utd - Chelsea and Arsenal - Man City has got to be double points, right?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Leicester 3-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-2 Swansea
Burnley 2-1 Southampton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-2 Man City


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-0 Newcastle
Brighton 2-1 Swansea
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-1 Huddersfield
Watford 0-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-3 Man City


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-0 Swansea
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Liverpool 5-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-3 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 0-0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 Swansea
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 Huddersfield
Watford 2-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-2 Man City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leicester 2-1 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-2 Swansea
Burnley 2-1 Southampton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-3 Man City


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 2-1 Swansea
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Liverpool 4-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-3 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 28
*Leicester* 3-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Brighton* 2-1 Swansea
*Burnley* 1-0 Southampton
*Liverpool* 4-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 *Everton*
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Tottenham*
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-3 *Man City*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Swansea
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Liverpool 4-0 West Ham
West Brom 2-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs
Man Utd 2-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-2 Man City


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Leicester 2*-1 Stoke
*Bournemouth 1*-0 Newcastle
*Brighton 1-1 Swansea*
*Burnley 1*-0 Southampton
*Liverpool 2*-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-*1 Huddersfield*
Watford 1-*2 Everton*
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Tottenham*
*Man Utd 2*-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-*3 Man City*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 28
Leicester 2-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 3-2 Newcastle
Brighton 2-1 Swansea
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Knew i should have done it last weekend :side:. Heading out in a mo so i'll update when i'm back. Chelsea/United & Arsenal/City are both double points

Leicester 1-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-1 Swansea
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-0 Huddersfield
Watford 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-1 Man City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Leicester *2-0 Stoke
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-0 Swansea
*Burnley *1-0 Southampton
*Liverpool *4-0 West Ham
*West Brom* 1-0 Huddersfield
*Watford *1-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd* 1-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-3 *Man City*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Burnley 1-1 Everton
Leicester City 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-0 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 3-1 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Burnley 2-1 Everton
Leicester City 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 2-1 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 3-1 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Burnley 2-0 Everton
Leicester City 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea City 2-1 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 2-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-0 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Burnley 1-1 Everton
*Leicester City* 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
*Southampton* 3-2 Stoke City
*Swansea City* 2-1 West Ham United
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Huddersfield Town
*Watford* 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
*Liverpool* 3-1 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Manchester United*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Burnley 0-0 Everton
Leicester City 1-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 0-0 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 2-1 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 4-2 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Burnley *1-0 Everton
*Leicester City* 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
*Southampton *1-0 Stoke City
*Swansea City* 2-1 West Ham United
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Huddersfield Town
*Watford *1-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Liverpool *4-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Arsenal
*Manchester City* 3-0 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Manchester United*

*Do I get bonus points if I add last weeks up for you? :evil*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Burnley 1-1 Everton
Leicester City 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea City 0-1 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-3 Manchester United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 29
Burnley 1-1 Everton
*Leicester City* 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 0-0 Stoke City
*Swansea City* 2-1 West Ham United
*Tottenham Hotspur* 5-0 Huddersfield Town
*Watford* 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
*Liverpool* 2-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Manchester United*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Burnley 2-2 Everton
Leicester City 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea City 2-1 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 1-1 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Burnley 1-1 Everton
Leicester 2-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle
Brighton 2-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Burnley 1-1 Everton*
*Leicester 2*-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-*1 Stoke*
*Swansea 1*-0 West Ham
*Spurs 2*-0 Huddersfield
*Watford 1-1 West Brom*
*Liverpool 4*-0 Newcastle
Brighton 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Man City 3*-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Man Utd*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Burnley 1-1 Everton
Leicester City 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-0 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United

Not sure if I've been eliminated from this or not, if I have then I apologise & don't include my scores for this weekend games.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 29
Burnley 1-0 Everton
Leicester City 3-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 1-0 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-1 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 4-1 Huddersfield Town
Watford 1-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-0 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-0 Manchester United


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 2-1 Everton
Leicester City 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Southampton 3-2 Stoke City
Swansea City 1-1 West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Watford 2-0 West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-0 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-1 Manchester United


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shutup, i'm doing it now okay :side: 

Burnley 1-1 Everton
Leicester 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Spurs 2-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-0 West Brom
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-2 Arsenal
Man City 2-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 27 Results*​


> Renegade	11
> 
> Punkhead	10
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 28 Results*​


> Jaxx	11
> Vader	11
> 
> Punkhead	10
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> Jaxx	218
> 
> seabs	216
> 
> ...


Apologies for the delay in things. Obviously any issues let me know 

Also fuck me i've got all Arsenal these last 2 months :mj2. 

Jaxx & Seabs still going toe to toe at the top. Surely one of them has to fuck up soon :side: 
​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Crazy that the North London Derby is not double points...
> 
> 
> Gameweek 27
> ...


Missing one point, @CGS . But I'll let you off, as it's a rare error from you...

Wait you scored me 4, so I'm missing 2 points. CGS :no:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 27 Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last game week I got 13 points not 9

Leicester 2-1 Stoke - 0 Points
Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle - 1 Point
Brighton 0-2 Swansea - 0 Points
Burnley 2-1 Southampton - 0 Points
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham - 1 Point
West Brom 0-1 Huddersfield - 1 Point
Watford 2-1 Everton - 1 Point
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham - 1 Point
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea - 6 Points
Arsenal 1-3 Man City - 2 Points


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man Utd 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-4 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just a heads up I’ll be away until Monday evening so won’t have the chance to update this over the weekend. Was hoping to sort this earlier in the week but didn’t have the chance so go ahead and predict for the week 

Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-3 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-3 Leicester
West Ham 0-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 2-4 Man City


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Man Utd 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 0-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke 1-3 Manchester city


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 Leicester
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Stoke 0-3 Man City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Man Utd 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Brighton
*Huddersfield* 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 1-2 *Leicester*
West Ham 2-3 *Burnley*
*Chelsea* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 0-3 *Tottenham*
Stoke 0-3 *Man City*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke 1-4 Man City


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Man Utd 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-2 Swansea
West Brom 0-1 Leicester
West Ham 0-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-2 Watford
Bournemouth 1-4 Tottenham
Stoke 0-2 Man City


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Man Utd 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-2 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 4-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Stoke 1-4 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 30
Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
*Newcastle* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 *Brighton*
Huddersfield 0-0 Swansea
West Brom 1-3 *Leicester*
*West Ham* 2-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-2 *Tottenham*
Stoke 0-3 *Man City*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-2 Leicester
West Ham 1-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Stoke 0-3 Man City


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool 
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Swansea
West Brom 0-2 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Spurs
Stoke 0-2 Man City


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Man Utd 1-*2 Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Newcastle 1-1 Southampton*
*Everton 1-1 Brighton*
Huddersfield 0-*1 Swansea*
West Brom 0-*2 Leicester*
West Ham 0-*1 Burnley*
*Chelsea 4*-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal 2*-1 Watford
Bournemouth 0-*3 Tottenham*
Stoke 0-*4 Man City*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 30
Man Utd 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-0 Swansea
West Brom 2-3 Leicester
West Ham 2-3 Burnley
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 4-0 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 Tottenham
Stoke 0-2 Man City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man Utd* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Newcastle 0-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 *Swansea*
West Brom 0-2 *Leicester*
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
*Chelsea *2-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal *2-1 Watford
Bournemouth 1-3 *Tottenham*
Stoke 0-3 *Man City*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 2-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Watford


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bournemouth *2-1 West Brom
*Huddersfield *1-0 Crystal Palace
*Stoke *2-1 Everton
*Liverpool *4-0 Watford


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bournemouth 2-0 West Brom
Huddersfield 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're doing a great job, CGS :clap

Gameweek 31
*Bournemouth* 3-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Stoke* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 5-0 Watford


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 31
Bournemouth 2-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 1-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 31
Bournemouth 2-0 West Brom
Huddersfield 2-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Watford


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Bournemouth 2-1 West Brom 
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Watford


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bournemouth 2*-1 West Brom 
Huddersfield 1-*2 Crystal Palace*
*Stoke 1-1 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 31
Bournemouth 3-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 1-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 2-3 Everton
Liverpool 4-1 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bournemouth* 2-1 West Brom 
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Watford


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 31
Bournemouth 2-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 2-2 Crystal Palace
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well....forgetting to predict in my own game....how shit :mj2

Everything is calculated but didn’t have the time to post it. Will do it when I’m back home later 

Liverpool 2-0 Watford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

didnt realise there was games this week tbh, lucky only a few are going ahead 8*D

Liverpool 3-1 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I predicted two 5-0 results for Liverpool this season. Do I at least get a coupon for something?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

OOOOPS.

Forgot about this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 29 Result*​


> Jaxx	12
> Joel	12
> 
> Alright_Mate	11
> ...


*Gameweek 30 Results*​


> Renegade	13
> Destiny	13
> 
> Vader	11
> ...


*Gameweek 31 Results​*


> Even Flow	7
> 
> Vader	5
> TheFreeMan	5
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	241
> 
> seabs	240
> 
> ...


We got there in the end folks....took some time but its finally all up to date



seabs said:


> *Do I get bonus points if I add last weeks up for you? :evil*


You think you can just bribe your way to victory seabs? I should deduct posts from your ass for thinking i can just be bought. 












Joel said:


> I predicted two 5-0 results for Liverpool this season. Do I at least get a coupon for something?


I mean....that is an amazing prediction to make...maybe you do deserve something for making such amaz.....



Joel said:


> You're doing a great job, CGS :clap


I don't appreciate sarcasm Joel. Be grateful i don't deduct points from your ass too 










Right bit of a break before the next round of games. In that round the bottom two will be eliminated 

*Gameweek 32*
Crystal Palace vs Liverpool
Brighton vs Leicester
Man Utd vs Swansea
Newcastle vs Huddersfield
Watford vs Bournemouth
West Brom vs Burnley
West Ham vs Southampton
Everton vs Man City
Arsenal vs Stoke
Chelsea vs Spurs *Double Points*
​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vader said:


> Man Utd 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points* - 2 points
> Newcastle 1-1 Southampton - 0 points
> Everton 2-1 Brighton - 1 point
> Huddersfield 2-2 Swansea - 1 point
> ...


Should have had 13 points, not 11 during Gameweek 30. How many more points have you tried FUCKING me of???????????????

?

:vader

I'd go through them all if I could be arsed. I don't trust you. You've ruined my life.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:draper2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Put me on 222 points please. :trips


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gameweek 30
> Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
> *Newcastle* 2-1 Southampton +1
> Everton 1-2 *Brighton*
> ...


9 not 6, @CGS, old buddy, old pal. You had a lot to do, so I'll let you off this time :villa


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Burnley 2-0 Everton +1
> Leicester City 1-1 AFC Bournemouth +3
> Southampton 1-0 Stoke City 0
> Swansea City 2-1 West Ham United +1
> ...


I scored 13 not 11 for Gameweek 29 @CGS

Don't usually say anything but as I'm near relegation those two points could prove crucial


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

fucking hell CGS pal, are you just throwing darts at numbers?

:creepytrips


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

has Anybody known if Rasmey had scored?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 32*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Burnley
West Ham 0-0 Southampton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crystal Palace 2-3 Liverpool
Brighton 0-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Chelsea 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 4-0 Stoke
Chelsea 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Crystal Palace 1-4 Liverpool
Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Everton 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Crystal Palace 2-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Everton 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 4-0 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I was doing so much better with fuck ups this year :mj2

Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Leicester
Man Utd 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Southampton
Everton 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Chelsea 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Crystal Palace 0-2 *Liverpool*
Brighton 1-1 Leicester
*Man Utd* 3-0 Swansea
*Newcastle* 3-0 Huddersfield
*Watford* 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *Burnley*
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Stoke
*Chelsea* 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

CGS said:


> I was doing so much better with fuck ups this year :mj2


You're doing fine besides that bad week, stay positive brother :trips2 and don't forget I'm on 222 points, not 220 :trips

Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 0-0 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Everton 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Crystal Palace 2-3 Liverpool
Brighton 0-2 Leicester
Man Utd 4-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke
Chelsea 4-2 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 32
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Liverpool*
Brighton 1-1 Leicester
*Man Utd* 2-0 Swansea
*Newcastle* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Watford* 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *Burnley*
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Everton 0-3 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke
*Chelsea* 2-1 Spurs _*Double Points*_


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Re: Premier League Prediction Thread 2017/18
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 1-4 Liverpool
Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Huddersfield
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-2 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Everton 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Crystal Palace 2-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Leicester
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Everton 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke
Chelsea 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Crystal Palace 0-*3 Liverpool*
*Brighton 2*-1 Leicester
*Man Utd 2*-0 Swansea
*Newcastle 1-1 Huddersfield*
*Watford 2*-1 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-*1 Burnley*
West Ham 1-*2 Southampton*
Everton 0-*2 Man City*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Stoke
Chelsea 1-*2 Spurs* *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
Brighton 1-1 Leicester
*Man Utd* 3-0 Swansea
*Newcastle *1-0 Huddersfield
*Watford* 1-0 Bournemouth
West Brom 0-1 *Burnley*
*West Ham* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal *3-0 Stoke
*Chelsea *2-0 Spurs *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 33*

Everton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 0-2 Tottenham
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 2-1 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester City 2-1 Newcastle
Man City 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 33*

Everton 0-3 Liverpool
Stoke 0-3 Tottenham
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace
Leicester City 2-1 Newcastle
Man City 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CLASSIC CGS btw


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Everton 0-2 Liverpool
Stoke 0-3 Tottenham
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Brighton 2-1 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester City 2-1 Newcastle
Man City 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Everton 0-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Stoke 0-3 *Tottenham*
Watford 1-1 Burnley
*Brighton* 2-1 Huddersfield
West Brom 0-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester City* 1-0 Newcastle
Man City 2-3 *Man Utd* *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham

Merseyside derby has got to be double points as well, right?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If I haven't been relegated...

Everton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 0-2 Tottenham
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 2-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-2 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester City 2-0 Newcastle
Man City 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 0-3 Tottenham
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 2-1 Huddersfield
West Brom 0-2 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester City 3-0 Newcastle
Man City 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 33
Everton 1-1 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
Bournemouth 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Brighton* 1-0 Huddersfield
*Leicester City* 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 0-3 *Tottenham*
Watford 0-0 Burnley
West Brom 0-1 *Swansea*
Man City 2-2 Man Utd _*Double Points*_
*Arsenal* 4-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-1 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Everton 1-*3 Liverpool* *Double Points*
Stoke 0-*2 Tottenham*
*Watford 1-1 Burnley*
*Brighton 2*-1 Huddersfield
*West Brom 1*-0 Swansea
*Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace*
*Leicester City 1*-0 Newcastle
*Man City 3*-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Southampton
*Chelsea 2*-0 West Ham


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Everton 0-2 Liverpool
Stoke 1-3 Spurs
Watford 1.2 Burnley
Brighton 2-0 Huddersfield 
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Newcastle
Man City 3-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Later on blah blah blah 

Everton 0-2 Liverpool
Stoke 0-2 Spurs
Watford 0-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-0 Huddersfield 
West Brom 1-2 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Newcastle
Man City 2-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Everton 1-3 Liverpool
Stoke 0-2 Tottenham
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 0-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 0-1 Swansea
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester City 1-0 Newcastle
Man City 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I'm just still in this 

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Stoke 0-4 Tottenham
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 2-1 Huddersfield
West Brom 0-2 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leicester City 2-0 Newcastle
Man City 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 1-2 Liverpool
Stoke 0-3 Spurs
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-1 Huddersfield 
West Brom 1-0 Swansea
Bournemouth 1-3 Crystal Palace
Leicester 2-1 Newcastle
Man City 2-1 Man Utd
Arsenal 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Everton 0-2 *Liverpool*
Stoke 0-2 *Tottenham*
Watford 1-1 Burnley
*Brighton *1-0 Huddersfield
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
*Bournemouth *2-1 Crystal Palace
*Leicester City* 2-0 Newcastle
Man City 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
*Arsenal *3-0 Southampton
*Chelsea *2-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Also, Just to remind everyone that from this week till the end of April the bottom 2 scorers will be eliminated each week (so don’t fuck up)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Punkhead said:


> Man City 2-3 *Man Utd* *Double Points*


:rock1 Yep.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*checks own score* 

Shame that there is no double pointers this week :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

would be nice if you spent your time tallying up and posting our scores from LAST WEEK instead of talking crap in here m8


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pipe down about it now yeah. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> would be nice if you spent your time tallying up and posting our scores from LAST WEEK instead of talking crap in here m8


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 32 Results​*


> The Monster	16
> 
> Foreshadowed	14
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 33 Results*​


> Punkhead	9
> 
> Foreshadowed	8
> Aizen	8
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> seabs	258
> 
> Jaxx	254
> 
> ...


Right Renegade you can spot bitching now ya cunt :side: 

Frankly looking at this table I wish i never bothered. I'm falling faster and faster each week and now Seabs is top of the league again :mj2

Also keeping an eye on Foreshadowed. Seems to be making a mega late push for the crown. 

Right as i said before someone will be getting eliminated each week up until May where in theory we should be down to our final 4/5. No second chances anymore guys (wkdsoul missing this week meant Monster survived) 

*Gameweek 34*
Southampton v Chelsea
Burnley v Leicester
Crystal Palace v Brighton
Huddersfield v Watford
Swansea v Everton
Liverpool v Bournemouth
Spurs v Man City
Newcastle v Arsenal
Man Utd v West Brom
West Ham v Stoke
Brighton v Spurs 
Bournemouth v Man Utd
Burnley v Chelsea
Leicester v Southampton


​


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

well done 8*D

Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-2 Watford
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-2 Man City
Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Stoke

Brighton 0-2 Spurs 
Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 0-1 Chelsea
Leicester 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 Watford
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-2 Man City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Brighton 0-2 Spurs 
Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 0-1 Chelsea
Leicester 3-0 Southampton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 34*
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Watford
Swansea 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 1-1 Man City
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Stoke
Brighton 0-2 Spurs 
Bournemouth 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 0-1 Chelsea
Leicester 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Punkhead said:


> Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool *- 1 point*
> Brighton 1-1 Leicester
> Man Utd 3-0 Swansea *- 1 point*
> Newcastle 3-0 Huddersfield *- 1 point*
> ...


 @CGS

I believe it's the first time this season I do this, so congrats on that, but on gameweek 32 I got 8 points, not 6.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Southampton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Brighton
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 1-2 *Man City*
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
*Man Utd* 3-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 1-0 Stoke
Brighton 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-4 *Man Utd*
Burnley 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Leicester* 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-1 Watford
Swansea 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Manchester City
Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester United 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Stoke
Brighton 0-3 Spurs 
Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester Utd
Burnley 2-1 Chelsea
Leicester 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 34
Southampton 2-1 Chelsea
Burnley 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-2 Watford
Swansea 0-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-1 Man City
Newcastle 0-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 4-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Brighton 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 0-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-0 Chelsea
Leicester 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 34
Southampton 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Burnley* 2-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Brighton
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Watford
Swansea 0-0 Everton
*Liverpool* 4-2 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-2 Man City
*Newcastle* 1-0 Arsenal
*Man Utd* 3-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 3-1 Stoke
Brighton 1-2 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Man Utd*
Burnley 1-1 Chelsea
*Leicester* 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, it seems that I’m on my way out for the first time in 3 years either this or the next week. I think Seabs got eliminated after 3 years as well. The curse. 

Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 2-2 Leicester
Crystal Palace 1-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Watford
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-2 Man City
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Brighton 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 0-1 Man Utd
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Leicester 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-0 Leicester
Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 3-1 Watford
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 1-1 Man City
Newcastle 2-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-0 Stoke
Brighton 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-3 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 Chelsea
Leicester 1-0 Southampton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
Crystal Palace 0-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-1 Watford
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Bournemouth
Spurs 3-2 Man City
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-0 Stoke
Brighton 0-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Burnley 1-1 Chelsea
Leicester 2-0 Southampton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aizen said:


> Well, it seems that I’m on my way out for the first time in 3 years either this or the next week. I think Seabs got eliminated after 3 years as well. The curse.
> 
> Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
> Burnley 2-2 Leicester
> ...


*Last season didn't count because he through in some hokey thing with clubs from outside the PREMIER LEAGUE and made them TWICE AS IMPORTANT and some shithead had a stormer the final week and I got shitcanned. It was quite frankly appalling but I'm not one to hold a grudge so accepted CGS' apology and came back to keep this relevant for another season. *

Southampton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Burnley 1-1 Leicester
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Watford
*Swansea *1-0 Everton
*Liverpool* 4-0 Bournemouth
Spurs 2-2 Manchester City
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
*Manchester United* 4-0 West Brom
*West Ham* 2-1 Stoke
Brighton 0-1 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 0-2 *Manchester Utd*
*Burnley *1-1 Chelsea
*Leicester *2-1 Southampton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

seabs said:


> _Last season didn't count because he through in some hokey thing with clubs from outside the PREMIER LEAGUE and made them TWICE AS IMPORTANT and *some shithead had a stormer the final week and I got shitcanned*. It was quite frankly appalling but I'm not one to hold a grudge so accepted CGS' apology and came back to keep this relevant for another season. _


Hey, the aforementioned shithead here, glad you remember.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Last season didn't count because he through in some hokey thing with clubs from outside the PREMIER LEAGUE and made them TWICE AS IMPORTANT and some shithead had a stormer the final week and I got shitcanned. It was quite frankly appalling but I'm not one to hold a grudge so accepted CGS' apology and came back to keep this relevant for another season. *


I mentioned that shit in the opening post since day one....yet no one decided to say "HEY CGS, I THINK THAT'S A SHIT IDEA AND WE SHOULDN'T DO IT". Pretty sure i even mentioned that we can stop it if people really don't like it and again nobody said shit :lol Not my fault you got fucked over because of it :draper2 

But yeah imma nice guy so was willing to chalk that season off as a "special attraction" season to keep your precious track record in place. But in reality you still got eliminated :klopp2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 35
West Brom 0-2 *Liverpool*
Watford 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Arsenal* 4-1 West Ham
Stoke 0-0 Burnley
*Man City* 4-0 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Brom 0-3 Liverpool
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
Man City 4-1 Swansea
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Brom 0-3 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Everton 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 34 Results​*


> Punkhead	13
> 
> Jaxx	12
> Joel	12
> ...


*Updated Table​*


> Jaxx	266
> 
> seabs	264
> 
> ...


All them shit weeks catching up to me :mj2

Seabs still in title contention :mj2 

Fuck this game this year :mj2

*Gameweek 34*
West Brom 0-2 Liverpool
Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Burnley
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
​


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Brom 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Watford* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 *Burnley*
*Man City* 2-0 Swansea
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

West Brom 0-2 Liverpool
Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Burnley
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*smdh at givving Jaxx an extra 2 points for nothing so there's not a tie at the top. shaking. my. damn. head.*

West Brom 0-2 *Liverpool*
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal *3-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
*Man City* 4-0 Swansea
*Everton *2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hello @CGS.

The 12pts you gave me, added onto my tally of 223 (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/74453362-post696.html) = 235, not 232.

But forget the 12pts, as I actually scored 14pts.



Joel said:


> Gameweek 34
> Southampton 1-3 *Chelsea* +1
> *Burnley* 2-1 Leicester +3
> *Crystal Palace* 2-1 Brighton +1
> ...


So that puts me on 237 and I believe bumps me up the table a bit, unless you've messed up other people's scores too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 Burnley
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Everton 0-0 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Burnley
Man City 3-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:sodone


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

When this starts next season I'll join if ok, as I love man Utd even though I'm a Geordie lol, hope your predictions go well , my prediction man Utd win fa cup lol

Peace y'all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Hello @CGS.
> 
> The 12pts you gave me, added onto my tally of 223 (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/74453362-post696.html) = 235, not 232.
> 
> ...


:hmm: 

Weird, i've got autosums across my excel and usually just copy and paste it into here. looking through past post it looks like your supposed to be on 234. 

You were on 208 at Week 31 and then scored 8, 4 & 14 for the following weeks which equate to 234. Fuck knows what happened there....posting error i guess? :draper2 apologies.



Theuk said:


> When this starts next season I'll join if ok, as I love man Utd even though I'm a Geordie lol, hope your predictions go well , my prediction man Utd win fa cup lol
> 
> Peace y'all.


Another Man U fan? :tripsscust.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CGS said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Weird, i've got autosums across my excel and usually just copy and paste it into here. looking through past post it looks like your supposed to be on 234.
> 
> ...



Yup, who u support??? @CGS, it's who my pops supported when I was little I followed suit, I had a little waver to the toon just to piss him off when I was younger but I always supported man Utd really, I like to see the toon do well and rangers is my second team .

Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I still rep my home team by wearing there footy top, as they have some cool away tops too

But the Red Devils will always be numero uno in my heart


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CGS said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Weird, i've got autosums across my excel and usually just copy and paste it into here. looking through past post it looks like your supposed to be on 234.
> 
> You were on 208 at Week 31 and then scored 8, 4 & 14 for the following weeks which equate to 234. Fuck knows what happened there....posting error i guess? :draper2 apologies.


I should have been on 211, but you miscalculated my Week 30 score - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/73842506-post656.html

So those 3pts you're not accounting for makes the 237.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I’ll have to look at it again later on but I checked that earlier and on my excel sheet it has you on 9 points for week 30 and the final total still at 234 :hmm: 

Yeah I’ll double check later on


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn’t bother, not like he’s going to win (that’s me btw). *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Let's go JAXX :armfold


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 3-1 Stoke City
Burnely 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester City
Huddersfield Town 0-1 Everton
Newcastle United 2-0 West Bromich Albion
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Swansea City 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham United 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Liverpool* 3-0 Stoke City
*Burnely* 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester City
Huddersfield Town 1-1 Everton
*Newcastle United* 1-0 West Bromich Albion
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Swansea City 1-3 *Chelsea*
West Ham United 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Watford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool 3-1 Stoke City
Burnely 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester City
Huddersfield Town 0-1 Everton
Newcastle United 2-1 West Bromich Albion
Southampton 1-0 Bournemouth
Swansea City 1-2 Chelsea
West Ham United 2-4 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Watford


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Liverpool 3-0 Stoke City
Burnely 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester City
Huddersfield Town 2-1 Everton
Newcastle United 2-0 West Bromich Albion
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Swansea City 1-3 Chelsea
West Ham United 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-1 Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't even know if CGS is going to give me the 3pts he STOLE from me, or if I'm even still in this :mj 

But if I am:

Gameweek 36
*Liverpool* 2-0 Stoke City
Burnely 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
*Crystal Palace* 3-1 Leicester City
*Huddersfield Town* 2-0 Everton
*Newcastle United* 1-0 West Bromich Albion
*Southampton* 2-1 Bournemouth
Swansea City 1-2 *Chelsea*
West Ham United 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Arsenal
*Tottenham Hotspur* 4-0 Watford


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 2-1 Stoke City
Burnely 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Crystal Palace 2-0 Leicester City
Huddersfield Town 1-1 Everton
Newcastle United 1-1 West Bromich Albion
Southampton 3-1 Bournemouth
Swansea City 1-3 Chelsea
West Ham United 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 34 Results​*


> Foreshadowed	8
> 
> Seabs	7
> Renegade	7
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> seabs	271
> 
> Jaxx	267
> 
> ...


Finally being eliminated after months of poor predictions......

Having to give those three extra points to Joel after realizing i did fuck up......

A GOOD MAN like Vader has fallen because of it........

Seabs back at the to of the league......









​


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool *3-0 Stoke City
*Burnely *2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Leicester City
*Huddersfield Town* 2-1 Everton
*Newcastle United* 2-0 West Bromich Albion
*Southampton *2-1 Bournemouth
Swansea City 1-3 *Chelsea*
West Ham United 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Arsenal
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tbf, without those 3pts, I still beat @Vader by one point, so into the bin you dirty Manc :villa




































































But leave some space as I'll be joining you in there after this week


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I might be eliminated but thought I'd post my predictions just in case:

Bright & Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester United
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 2-0 Swansea City
Leicester City 1-1 West Ham United
Watford 1-0 Newcastle United
West Bromich Albion 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Arsenal 1-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Liverpool 3-0 Stoke City
> Burnely 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
> Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester City
> Huddersfield Town 2-1 Everton
> ...





seabs said:


> *Liverpool *3-0 Stoke City
> *Burnely *2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
> *Crystal Palace* 2-1 Leicester City
> *Huddersfield Town* 2-1 Everton
> ...


@CGS @Seabs

oh

IF THIS AINT CHEATING...BOIIII :MAD


SURELY INSTANT DISQUALIFICATION!!!

FEWWWMINGGG TBH


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Bright & Hove Albion 0-2 *Manchester United*
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Swansea City
*Leicester City* 3-1 West Ham United
*Watford* 1-0 Newcastle United
West Bromich Albion 1-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
*Manchester City* 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Arsenal 1-1 Burnley
*Chelsea* 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bright & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 2-0 Swansea City
Leicester City 2-0 West Ham United
Watford 2-1 Newcastle United
West Bromich Albion 0-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Arsenal 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bright & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Bournemouth 2-1 Swansea City
Leicester City 2-2 West Ham United
Watford 3-1 Newcastle United
West Bromich Albion 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Everton 4-1 Southampton
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Disgusting defamation of character by Jaxx that has quite frankly ruined my Bank Holiday Weekend before it's even started. I hope you feel like a big man right now...*

Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Stoke City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Bournemouth *2-0 Swansea City
*Leicester City* 2-0 West Ham United
*Watford *2-1 Newcastle United
West Bromich Albion 0-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Everton *2-1 Southampton
*Manchester City* 4-0 Huddersfield Town
*Arsenal *4-0 Burnley
Chelsea 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

@seabs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seabs caught out. Wowee!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd just like to add that he now seems to be adding insult to injury by changing all but two scorelines from this week. So in the infamous words of the ever astute Didier Drogba

:disdrogba


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just thought your predictions looked pretty spot on :shrug

Bus. Parked. 

I’m winning this title and then I’m imposing a forum ban on the game starting next season. 








*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like some action taken by the organising body of this competition pls Mr.CGS.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He’ll probably just give you an extra two points like he’s apparently been doing all season. I hope I’m a solid source of inspiration to all those who feel held down outside this place. I’ve been ridiculed for years as I continued to come up short year after year but as every good underdog hero does I showed impeccable hustle, loyalty and respect and came back the next year and tried even harder. I continued to fight to the very end but there was always someone just that little bit better than me. There were times when I felt like giving up. Times when I stopped believing in myself. Times when I thought I couldn’t do it. But I kept going. Last year management even went as far as to change the rules in an attempt to hold me back. They dampened my spirits in doing so and I was treated as a source of public entertainment for being eliminated. The man was winning. I was ready to give in and admit defeat. My mind was made up. My heart couldn’t take another season of endless endeavour only to be the victim of another calculation error. I moved my statistical analysis spreadsheet to the recycle bin and moved onto pastures new. I didn’t make a big song and dance about it. That isn’t me. I suffered in silence. 

Then the Tuesday before the start of the season I watched Jimmy Grimble. It taught me two things. 1) Maria off Corrie was unsuprisingly adorable as a kid and 2) never give up on your dreams. I came to realise that Jaxx was the lanky blonde guy and CGS was that ref that scored a belter of a header. And I of course was Jimmy. Hope reinvigorated I found an old backup of my spreadsheet and got back to work. This season I enjoyed a good start and my morale atarted to build again after being completely demoralised by the hurtful words of mockery after Punkhead’s suspiciously miraculous midnight hour showing. It wasn’t an outpouring of awe and support for what the head of punk had achieved. Instead it was “banter” about what I hadn’t achieved. Jaxx however would prove a worthy champion and throughout the season we traded the seat on the iron throne back and forth. Jaxx’s turns would be me with words of encouragement while mine were met with words of viotrol gifs urging me to “get the fuck out”. It was clear that the man didn’t want me as his champion. Jaxx would go above me and I would be hurting. I would go above Jaxx and I would still be hurting due to the hurtful words of the most powerful man in the game. Late in the season I climbed my way back level with Jaxx yet I was baffled to find myself refused a seat on the throne. It came to my attention that the game was RIGGED. Jaxx was being awarded points for incorrect predictions. How long had this been going on? Was the occasional “error” in giving me 1 not 3 points not enough? Was I that close to embarassing the regime that it had to be rigged from both directions? It appeared so. But I hussled and I loyaled and I respected my way to the top. 

And now as summer has arrived I sit atop the iron throne. And look at what has happened. Everyone has started to gang up on me in an attempt to break my spirit. Again. I’ve even had to suffer through the heartbreak of my good friend Joel publicly rooting against me. Had management even got to him? I had never felt so alone. It truly was me against the world. And here we stand. The ultimate underdog is closer than ever to toppling over this disgusting dictatorship between CGS and his Liverpool buddies. It was somewhat inevitable I suppose that they would all group together for one last charge at me. One last attempt to stack the decks against out inspirational hero. Cries of cheating, more abuse, THREATS no less. But they will not break me. I will continue to stand tall. I may not have the advantage of supporting Liverpool or have the backing of the almighty dictator himself but I am the bravest competitor. And I am the smartest. And it’s too late in the game now for anyone to stop me. Hurl all the abuse at me you have. Swing your big willies of authority and life changing power around like a helicopter on crack. I shall have my day at Maine Road and I will get that kiss from Maria off of Corrie. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

well I've likely eliminated myself forgetting the earlier games, but here's the rest...

Everton 2-1 Southampton
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Inspiring story, seabs. I cried a bit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably not half as much as I did at your betrayal. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't be likes that babe x


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *He’ll probably just give you an extra two points like he’s apparently been doing all season. I hope I’m a solid source of inspiration to all those who feel held down outside this place. I’ve been ridiculed for years as I continued to come up short year after year but as every good underdog hero does I showed impeccable hustle, loyalty and respect and came back the next year and tried even harder. I continued to fight to the very end but there was always someone just that little bit better than me. There were times when I felt like giving up. Times when I stopped believing in myself. Times when I thought I couldn’t do it. But I kept going. Last year management even went as far as to change the rules in an attempt to hold me back. They dampened my spirits in doing so and I was treated as a source of public entertainment for being eliminated. The man was winning. I was ready to give in and admit defeat. My mind was made up. My heart couldn’t take another season of endless endeavour only to be the victim of another calculation error. I moved my statistical analysis spreadsheet to the recycle bin and moved onto pastures new. I didn’t make a big song and dance about it. That isn’t me. I suffered in silence.
> 
> Then the Tuesday before the start of the season I watched Jimmy Grimble. It taught me two things. 1) Maria off Corrie was unsuprisingly adorable as a kid and 2) never give up on your dreams. I came to realise that Jaxx was the lanky blonde guy and CGS was that ref that scored a belter of a header. And I of course was Jimmy. Hope reinvigorated I found an old backup of my spreadsheet and got back to work. This season I enjoyed a good start and my morale atarted to build again after being completely demoralised by the hurtful words of mockery after Punkhead’s suspiciously miraculous midnight hour showing. It wasn’t an outpouring of awe and support for what the head of punk had achieved. Instead it was “banter” about what I hadn’t achieved. Jaxx however would prove a worthy champion and throughout the season we traded the seat on the iron throne back and forth. Jaxx’s turns would be me with words of encouragement while mine were met with words of viotrol gifs urging me to “get the fuck out”. It was clear that the man didn’t want me as his champion. Jaxx would go above me and I would be hurting. I would go above Jaxx and I would still be hurting due to the hurtful words of the most powerful man in the game. Late in the season I climbed my way back level with Jaxx yet I was baffled to find myself refused a seat on the throne. It came to my attention that the game was RIGGED. Jaxx was being awarded points for incorrect predictions. How long had this been going on? Was the occasional “error” in giving me 1 not 3 points not enough? Was I that close to embarassing the regime that it had to be rigged from both directions? It appeared so. But I hussled and I loyaled and I respected my way to the top.
> 
> And now as summer has arrived I sit atop the iron throne. And look at what has happened. Everyone has started to gang up on me in an attempt to break my spirit. Again. I’ve even had to suffer through the heartbreak of my good friend Joel publicly rooting against me. Had management even got to him? I had never felt so alone. It truly was me against the world. And here we stand. The ultimate underdog is closer than ever to toppling over this disgusting dictatorship between CGS and his Liverpool buddies. It was somewhat inevitable I suppose that they would all group together for one last charge at me. One last attempt to stack the decks against out inspirational hero. Cries of cheating, more abuse, THREATS no less. But they will not break me. I will continue to stand tall. I may not have the advantage of supporting Liverpool or have the backing of the almighty dictator himself but I am the bravest competitor. And I am the smartest. And it’s too late in the game now for anyone to stop me. Hurl all the abuse at me you have. Swing your big willies of authority and life changing power around like a helicopter on crack. I shall have my day at Maine Road and I will get that kiss from Maria off of Corrie. *


Tl;dr 

Don’t worrry Jaxx. JUSTICE will be done ositivity.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield 
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 0-2 Man Utd

Don’t any more heinous accusations being thrown against my good name. *


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Swansea 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Man City* 2-0 Brighton
*Tottenham* 1-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-3 *Man Utd*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Swansea 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Swansea 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-3 Arsenal
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 36 Results*​


> Punkhead	11
> Renegade	11
> Destiny	11
> 
> ...


*Gameweek 37 Results​*


> Punkhead	8
> 
> Jaxx	7
> seabs	7
> ...


*Updated Table*​


> seabs	287
> 
> Jaxx	283
> 
> ...


Firstly Apologies to Renegade & Foreshadowed for not doing the results earlier and thus having you predict without knowing if you were still in or not 

Secondly...FINAL FOUR! 

Thirdly, Seabs i'm a nice guy so i won't take points off despite being a CHEAT. But if i get a whiff of you trying to cheat in the final week your scores will be NULL AND VOID :armfold

Anyway after a long hard season we are finally onto the last gameweek and of course in the final gameweek all games are worth *double poi...* actually fuck it its my game and i can make up the rules. Lets raise the stakes this year and make it *TRIPLE POINTS*.

Good luck to all four of you 

*Gameweek 38*
Burnley vs Bournemouth
Crystal Palace vs West Brom
Huddersfield vs Arsenal
Liverpool vs Brighton
Man Utd vs Watford
Newcastle vs Chelsea
Southampton vs Man City
Spurs vs Leicester
Swansea vs Stoke
West Ham vs Everton​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Changing the rules again to screw me over. Unbelievable. Come up with a genius tactic and get branded a cheat. Appaling. Let’s up the stakes even further and say if I win I get your to change the usernames of you two TYRANTS. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Changing the rules again to screw me over. Unbelievable. Come up with a genius tactic and get branded a cheat. Appaling. Let’s up the stakes even further and say if I win I get your to change the usernames of you two TYRANTS. *


”I GET YOUR” :mj4 

Fine by me. I trust in my ability to fuck up your score Jaxx to win this thing once again :klopp2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:fuckthis

Plain cheating goes unpunished wens3

I should be crowned TWO TIME CHAMP!

CGS allowing the Manc to keep top spot is a shambles tbh. Some Liverpool fan you are.

Seabs best not be referring to me as a tyrant smh


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

had a good run this year, will just have to win it next year :fergie

good luck lads


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jaxx said:


> :fuckthis
> 
> Plain cheating goes unpunished wens3
> 
> ...


:woah

Don’t worry you’re winning ositivity


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> would be nice if you spent your time tallying up and posting our scores from LAST WEEK instead of talking crap in here m8





seabs said:


> *Pipe down about it now yeah. *


*Remember the time when I stuck up for that TYRANT. And look at all the thanks I got for it. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Be grateful I’m not kicking you out the game for being a huge CHEAT.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

My third year doing this and third year in a row I've made it to the final week. This is good enough for me, anything else is a bonus. Good luck to everyone!

I'll post my picks soon, I'm basically only posting this comment so that all the predictions would be on one page, for everyone's convenience.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Burnley* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Brighton *Salah hat-trick*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Watford
Newcastle 2-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 0-3 *Man City*
*Spurs* 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 1-1 Stoke
West Ham 1-1 Everton


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Burnley 2-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 1-2 Arsenal
Liverpool 4-0 Brighton
Man Utd 3-0 Watford
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 0-4 Man City
Spurs 2-0 Leicester
Swansea 2-1 Stoke
West Ham 2-1 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Burnley *2-0 Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 West Brom
Huddersfield 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Liverpool *3-0 Brighton
*Man Utd* 1-0 Watford
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 0-2 *Man City*
*Spurs *3-0 Leicester
*Swansea *1-0 Stoke
*West Ham* 2-1 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Now that all the predictions are over, gotta say that Jaxx is one of the dumbest tacticians around :armfold When he realised seabs was mirroring the majority of his scores, why didn't he ever wait until the last minute to post his predictions? :mj4


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Wait, did Destiny miss the final week? Last two times I finished 4th, this would mean that if I get at least 1 point now I'll finish at least 3rd.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Now that all the predictions are over, gotta say that Jaxx is one of the dumbest tacticians around :armfold When he realised seabs was mirroring the majority of his scores, why didn't he ever wait until the last minute to post his predictions? :mj4


Yep. 

I tried to help you Jaxx but you’ve given the title to Seabs now :draper2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Right lets get this over with shall we


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Joel said:


> Now that all the predictions are over, gotta say that Jaxx is one of the dumbest tacticians around :armfold When he realised seabs was mirroring the majority of his scores, why didn't he ever wait until the last minute to post his predictions? :mj4


Because I don't trust myself to wait that long without forgetting to post my picks.

How about we don't forget that the real tragedy here is that cheating is allowed :tripsscust Clearly CGS didn't 'try to help'. 

I don't recognise cheaters as champs therefore by default I'm two time champ. THABK YOU FOR A FANTASTIC SEASON! roud


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 38 Results*​


> Jaxx	27
> Seabs	27
> 
> Punkhead	18​


*Final League Table 2017/18*










> *1st seabs	314*
> 
> 2nd Jaxx	310
> 
> ...












Well...Credit where credit is due. Congratulations Seabs, you earned your Daniel Bryan moment. Enjoy it my friend. 

Jaxx. You're an idiot :bunk 

Thanks you guys once again for a fun year!! ​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

​


----------

